# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Përgatitja e liturgjisë së festave të urdhëruara. Komente postohen disa ditë përpara festave.

## ninoenina

Këtu gjëndet një mësim mbi leximet e liturgjisë së të dielave dhe të festave, me qëllim që të kuptohet mirë mesazhin që vjen nga Shkrimi i Shenjtë.

----------


## ninoenina

*PËRGATITJA E LITURGJISË

E DIELA 6    VITI B

MË 14-2-2021.

LEXIMI I PARË: Lev. 13, 1-2. 45-46.* 

*1 Zoti foli me Moisiun e me Aronin e tha:
2 “Nëse ndokujt i del në mish ose në lëkurë ndonjë enjtje, rrebull ose njollë e bardhemtë që mund të dyshohet se mund të jetë gërbulë, i tilli le të çohet tek Aroni ose te cilido prift prej bijve të tij...
45 “I gërbuluri që e ka kapur kjo sëmundje le t’i mbartë petkat e shqyera, flokët e shkapërderdhur, mjekrrën e mbuluar e të bërtasë: “I ndyri! I ndyri!”. 
46 Gjatë gjithë kohës sa gërbulani është i papastër, le të jetë i papastër e le të jetojë vetëm jashtë zemërimiës”.
*


*LECTIO DIVINA-MEDITIMI DHE LUTJA.


LEVITIKU, NJË LIBËR QË DUHET  TË RIZBULOHET.*

*Libri i Levitikut nuk është fare një prej librave më të lehtë e më të lexuar të Biblës: ai përbëhet nga njëzet e shtatë kapituj plot me rregullat,  shpesh herë shumë të kujdesshme deri në hollësitë më të imëta; në të shtjellohen  vetëm çështjet e priftërisë dhe rregullat që duhet të respektohen në lutjen, si dhe në jetën e përditshme, në mënyrë që gjithçka të bëhet në përkim me Besëlidhjen me Zotin. Ne jemi dukshëm në prani të një rryme teologjike të veçantë, shumë klerikale, në të cilën priftërinjtë (levitët, ata që përfaqësojnë atë që ne e quajmë mjedisin meshtarak) janë ndërmjetësit e privilegjuar midis Zotit dhe njerëzve.
Nuk ka asgjë e ngjashme me librin e Ligjit të Përtërirë (që po kemi lexuar për të Dielën e katërt), që padyshim bie nën një prirje ose frymë tjetër teologjike, në të cilën janë profetët ata që janë zëdhënësit e Zotit.
Duhet të theksohet se pas Mërgimit, kur nuk kishte më as mbret as profet në Izrael, priftërinjtë morën përgjegjësinë për mbijetesën shpirtërore dhe madje politike të njerëzve të Besëlidhjes. Sepse për priftërinjtë (dhe kjo është ajo që e bën bukurinë e thellë të këtij libri), nëse duam të shkojmë përtej përshtypjes së parë për të lexuar midis rreshtave, Besëlidhja e propozuar nga Zoti për Popullin e zgjedhur është një nder dhe një domosdoshmëri jetike: Zoti i Shenjtë ( domethënë Gjithë-Tjetri) i ofron një bashkësi të vërtetë dashurie këtij populli të vogël; prandaj ka një rëndësi të madhe për bijtë e Izraelit që të qëndrojnë të denjë për takimin me Zotin e Shenjtë.
Shumë rrallë lexohet Libri i Levitikut, por, për këtë të Dielë, na  propozohet si ndërhyrje e ungjillit i cili raporton një mrekulli të bërë nga Jezusi: shërimin e një njeriu të sëmurë nga gërbula. Ne nuk mund ta kuptojmë rëndësinë e kësaj mrekullie, nëse nuk e dimë kontekstin në të cilin veproi Jezusi: sepse përshkrimet e ligjit të Levitikut në lidhje me të gërbulurit ishin akoma në fuqi në kohën e tij.
  Këto regulla na duken të ashpra: ata  që për një fat  të keq kishin marrë këtë sëmundje, padyshim që vuanin më shumë, sepse ishin përjashtuar nga shoqëria. Ky përjashtim ishtë me të vërtetë një vuajtje shtese. Dhe kjo vuajtje shtese ishte shumë e rreptë; posa dikush të tregonte shenja të një sëmundje progresive të lëkurës të llojit të lebrës, atij iu desh të paraqitej menjëherë te prifti që kryente një ekzaminim të rregullt dhe i cili vendoste nëse do ta shpallte atë person të papastër; deklarimi i papastërtisë ishte një përjashtim i vërtetë nga e gjithë jeta fetare, dhe për këtë arsye në atë kohë, nga e gjithë jeta shoqërore. Sepse, të jesh i papastër, do të thotë të jesh i papërshtatshëm për adhurim dhe të privohesh nga çdo kontakt me anëtarët e tjerë të Popullit të Zgjedhur dhe  të shenjtë të cilët duhet të bënin gjithçka për të ruajtur pastërtinë e tyre. Kështu i përjashtuar nga bashkësia e të gjallëve, vetë lebrozi mbante shenjat e zisë  së tij (rroba të grisura, flokë të çrregullt...): "I gërbuluri që e ka kapur kjo sëmundje, le t’i mbartë petkat e shqyera, flokët e shkapërderdhur, mjekrrën e mbuluar e të bërtasë: “I ndyri! I ndyri!”.  Gjatë gjithë kohës sa gërbulani është i papastër, le të jetë i papastër e le të jetojë vetëm jashtë zemërimiës” (13,45-46) .
Jobi ishte një shembull i mirë i kësaj gjëje: vuante nga një sëmundje e llojit të gërbulës, ai kishte tërhequr pasojat vetë dhe ishte vendosur në vendgrumbullim mbeturinash (Jb 2, 8): ai nuk po bënte asgjë tjetër përveç se respektonte këtë legjislacion nga libri i Levitikut.
Kur njeriu i sëmurë mund ta konsideronte veten të shëruar, ai u paraqitej përsëri para priftit, i cili kryente një ekzaminim të dytë shumë të plotë dhe deklaronte shërimin dhe për këtë arsye kthimin në një gjendje pastërtie dhe në jetën normale. Ky riintegrim i të sëmurit të shëruar  shoqërohej nga shumë rite të ashtuquajtura pastrimi: spërkatje, banja, flijime.

PARIMI I MASËS PARAPRAKE, PARANDALUESE.
Pse lebra mori kaq rëndësi në jetën shoqërore? Ndoshta sepse ishte një sëmundje shumë ngjitëse, të cilën askush ende nuk dinte ta shëronte. Prandaj mençuria kërkonte maturi për të ruajtur pjesën tjetër të popullsisë. Këtu përsëri kemi prova të hierarkisë së përparësive që mbizotëruan në Izrael: mirëqenia e individit duhet t'i japë vendin interesit kolektiv.
Vini re se, në kohëntonë, për të mbrojtur një popullatë nga rreziku i ndotjes bakteriale, ne nuk do të hezitojmë të përshkruajmë karantinë për njerëzit tashmë të infektuar. Disa nxënës janë ndaluar me kujdes shkojnë në shkollën kur ekziston dyshimi që janë infktuar nga një sëmundje ngjiitëse si Kovid 19 ose meningjit, për shembull. Nëse ato janë kafshë (murtaja e shpendëve, e lopës të çmendur ...), do të kryhet therja sistematike. Shekulli ynë i njëzetedytë menaxhon kështu atë që beson të jetë një parim i domosdoshëm i kujdesit. Sidoqoftë, i vetëdijshëm se personi në karantinë vuan shumë për shkak të këtij përjashtimi të vërtetë nga një jetë normale, pushteti politik nuk heziton të miratojë masa të tilla, në emër të interesit të përbashkët.
Nga ana tjetër, spontanisht nëë kohën e Jezusit mendohej se sëmundja ishte gjithmonë pasojë e mëkatit. Sepse Zoti është i drejtë, askush nuk dyshon për këtë dhe, në atë kohë, ekzistonte një konceptim aritmetik i drejtësisë: njerëzit e mirë shpërblehen në përpjesëtim me meritat e tyre dhe të ligjtë dënohen sipas një vlerësimi të drejtë të mëkateve të tyre. Ky ligj, i cili nganjëherë quhet "logjika e ndëshkimit", nuk mund të pësonte, besohej, asnjë përjashtim. Aq sa, para një personi të sëmurë, nxirrej automatikisht se ai kishte mëkatuar. Prandaj, këtu përsëri kishte një sëmundje tjetër që duhej shmangur,një sëmundje shpirtërore, një mëkatë. Për këtë, për më tepër, të sëmurit nga gërbula iu desh t'i drejtohej priftit (dhe jo mjekut!) Për të deklaruar sëmundjen, si dhe shërimin.
Duhet të besohet se në kohën e Jezuit gjërat pothuajse nuk kishin ndryshuar, pasi të gërbulurit ende krijuan të njëjtën neveri dhe të njëjtat masa përjashtimi. U desh një proces i gjatë i Zbulesës për të kuptuar se Zoti i mëshirshëm tërhiqet nga mjerimi (ky është vetë kuptimi i fjalës "i mëshirshëm") dhe se askush nuk përjashtohet nga dasshuria e tij, gjë që Jezusi erdhi për të provuar me fjalët dhe veprimet e tij.




*

----------


## ninoenina

*PËRGATITJA E LITURGJISË

E DIELA 6       VITI B

MË 14-2-2021


PS. 102, 2-3. 4-5. 6.13. 20-21*

*2 O Zot, dëgjoje lutjen time                                                                                                                   
e britma ime le të mbërrijë tek ti.                                                                                                       
3 Mos e fsheh fytyrën tënde para meje                                                                                               
në ditën time të vështirë,                                                                                                                  
prire veshin tënd drejt meje:                                                                                                         
kurdo të të thërras më dëgjo shpejt!
4 Sepse ditët e mi po zhduken si tymi,                                                                                                   
 e eshtrat e mia po digjen si zjarri.                                                                                           
5 Zemra po më thahet si bari i kositur                                                                                                 
e po harroj të ha edhe bukën time.
6 Prej gjëmave të mia të mëdha                                                                                                           
u bëra asht e lëkurë.                                                                                                                                  
13 Por ti, o Zot, qëndron për amshim,                                                                                                
prej breznie në brezni Emri yt.
20 Sepse Zoti shikon nga Shenjtërorja e vet e lartë,                                                                              
nga qielli ai vrojton mbi tokë,                                                                                                              
21 për t’i dëgjuar ofshamat e robërve,                                                                                                   
për t’i shpëtuar të dënuarit me vdekje.
*

*LECTIO DIVINA-MEDITIMI-LUTJA.*
*
Ne lexojmë vetëm disa vargje të Psalmit 102 këtë të Dielë. Psalmi  është shumë më i gjatë se kaq, pasi që ka njëzet e nëntë vargje, por ky ekstrakt shpreh në mënyrën e mjaftueshme mendimet, ndjenjat dhe lutjen e autorit: i gjithë psalmi përsërit nga fillimi e deri në fund dy gjëra të njëjta me forcë të njëjtë: një thirrje për ndihmë dhe siguria që kjo thirrje është dëgjuar. Në përgjithësi, këto janë dy aspekte shumë karakteristike të besimit izraelit në të gjitha rrethanat. Sepse, në Bibël, besimtari kurrë nuk dyshon se Zoti i tij e shoqëron atë në çdo kohë dhe e dëgjon lutjen e tij.
Kush është besimtari që lutet me këtë  psalm 102 e që ankohet për vështirësitë e jetës së tij ? Vargu i parë, ai që quhet "mbishkrim", thotë: "Lutja e fatkeqit që çalon dhe vajton përpara Zotit". Në të vërtetë nuk thuhet kush është ky njeri i pafat: ne do të shohim më vonë se është në fakt i gjithë popull, edhe një here.
Por le ta fillojmë duke dëgjuar ankesën e tij, që është me të vërtetë shumë realiste. Sepse ai që flet në mënyrë të admirueshme, di të gjejë fjalët për të përshkruar vuajtjet e tij: 
"Sepse ditët e mi po zhduken si tymi,                                                                                      
e eshtrat e mia po digjen si zjarri.                                                                                          
 Zemra po më thahet si bari i kositur                                                                                                 
e po harroj të ha edhe bukën time.                                                                                                               
Duke bërtitur ankesën time, lëkura më ngjitet në kocka" (Ps.102, 4-5). 
Duket se këtu e dëgjojmë Jobin lebroz:"Asht e lëkurë ‑ mishi shkatërruar, s’më mbeti veç rreth dhëmbësh lëkura!"(Jb 19, 20). 
Dhe ne e dimë se çfarë neveri frymëzoi kjo sëmundje:" Të gjithë miqtë e mi më urrejnë, madje edhe ata që më pëlqenin, janë kthyer kundër meje”. Kështu që sapo u shfaq një shenjë e dyshimtë, e cila mund të dukej si lebra, ai duhet të dridhej para të tjerëve: "Rrudhat në ballë dëshmojnë kundër meje, shpifje të rënda kundër meje thuhen”(Jb 16, 8).   Dhe pacienti e di shumë mirë që po flitet pas shpinës së tij, se po spekulohet mbi rrjedhën e sëmundjes. Ai e di mirë se thuhet: “Ndër sy i shkrihet mishi, kur kockat nën lëkurën shihen, kur i afrohet gropës së shkatërrimit, jeta e tij shtëpisë së vdekatarëve” (Jb 33, 21-22).
Dhe ja disa vargje të tjera nga Psalmi 102: “ U bëra i ngjashëm me pelikanin në shkretëtirë, u bëra porsi kukuvajka në rrënoja.  Rri zgjuar e rënkoj porsi trumcaku qyqevetëm mbi pullaz” (v.7v). "Ha hi porsi bukë, e pijen time e përziej me lot" (v. 10). "Ditët e mia janë porsi hija e zgjatur e unë u thava porsi bari" (v.12).
Ai që drejtohet kah Zoti me këtë psalm është, pra, në ankth të madh; por kush është ky ankues? Vargjet e liturgjisë së sotme nuk lejojnë një përgjigje; nga ana tjetër, nëse lexojmë të gjithë psalmin, nuk do të ishte e mundur të gjejmë një përgjigje më e qartë: Pra mund të mendohet se ai që drejtohet kah Zoti me një ankth të madhe, i mposhtur nga vështirësive e situatës, është vetë populli i Izraelit, të përmendur këtu thjesht si "Sioni". Në fakt, evokimi i një sëmundjeje të tmerrshme është këtu vetëm një metaforë, një krahasim për të ngjallur dramën e madhe të përjetuar nga gjithë populli i Izraelit. Që bëhet fjalë për gjithë Popullin e Zotit, është e qartë kur lexohen vargjet 14 dhe 15: " Ngrihu, o Zot, ki dhembje për Sionin: ka ardhur koha të kesh mëshirë për të ‑ pikërisht tani është koha! Sepse shërbëtorët e tu i duan gurët e tij e u dhembet edhe pluhuri i tij". 
Sa për të ditur se për çfarë fatkeqësie flitet, dikush e kupton atë me evokimin e pluhurit dhe rrënojave: ky psalm është shkruar në një kohë kur Jeruzalemi u shkatërrua dhe banoret e tij i kërkuan Zotit që ta rindërtonte atë. Një  gjë e tillë  mund të na shpjegojë vargje 9 dhe 11: "Gjithë ditën më fyejnë armiqtë e mi, kur më zemërohen, e nëmin emrin tim...Për shkak të zemërimit tënd, sepse më lartësove e më mposhte".
Dhe përveç kësaj, krahasimi me barin e tharë, i cili del dy herë në këtë psalm, tashmë na vendos në shteg; Isaia e kishte përdorur atë në kohën e mërgimit babilonas; ai tha: "Thahet bari, vyshket lulja  kur fryma e Zotit bie mbi të. Vërtet populli është si bari! Thahet bari e bie lulja: kurse fjala e Zotit qëndron për amshim" (Is. 40,7-8". Duke i bërë jehonë, besimtari i psalmit tonë ankohet: "Zemra po më thahet si bari i kositur" (v 5).
Për këtë mund të mendohet që njeriu i pafat që lutet me këtë psalm, është populli i Izraelit, i internuar dhe i burgosur në Babiloni, që  ëndërron vetëm të kthehet në vendin e vet për të  rindërtuar Jeruzalemin.

Por në të njëjtën kohë, për arsye se nuk humbet kurrë besimi,  besimtari i mjerë që lutet me ketë psalm e imagjinon papaprakisht rindërtimin e Qytetit të Shenjtë: "Paganët do ta druajnë Emrin tënd, o Zot, të gjithë mbretërit e tokës lavdinë tënde. Sepse Zoti e ndërtoi Sionin, u dëftua në lavdinë e vet" (v.16-17".    
Sepse nuk ka dyshim: që nga Zbulesa e shkurretit që digjet, këta njerëz e dinë, me gjithë siguri, pa ndonjë hezitim të mundshëm, që Zoti i dëgjon lutjet tona: ai ndoshta është i heshtur, por nuk është i shurdhër. Dhe në kohët më të vështira, roli i profetëve, saktësisht, është të ringjallin shpresën. Ne lutemi: " O Zot, dëgjoje lutjen time e britma ime le të mbërrijë tek ti. Mos e fsheh fytyrën tënde para meje në ditën time të vështirë, prire veshin tënd drejt meje: kurdo të të thërras më dëgjo shpejt! (v.2-3). 
Por ne tashmë e dimë që Zoti e dëgjon lutjen tonë dhe ne pohojmë: "Por ti, o Zot, qëndron për amshim, prej breznie në brezni Emri yt". Kjo është arsyeja pse, tashmë, ne mund të parashikojmë rimëkëmbjen e Jeruzalemit: "Ngrihu, ki dhembje për Sionin: ka ardhur koha të kesh mëshirë për të ‑ pikërisht tani është koha!  Sepse shërbëtorët e tu i duan gurët e tijme u dhembet edhe pluhuri i tij" (v.14-15). "Sepse Zoti shikon nga Shenjtërorja e vet e lartë, nga qielli ai vrojton mbi tokë, për t’i dëgjuar ofshamat e robërve, për t’i shpëtuar të dënuarit me vdekje, që në Sion të shpallet Emri i Zotit e lavdia e tij në Jerusalem" (v.20-23).
Ndoshta gjëja më e mirë është që ne të gëzohemi paraprakisht që shpëtimi i dhënë Popullit të Zgjedhur është një mundësi për t'i bërë të tjerët të zbulojnë madhështinë e Zotit: "Kombet do të kenë frikë nga emri i Zotit ... kur Zoti do të rindërtojë Sionin. Emri i Zotit do të shpallet në Sion dhe lavdia e tij në Jeruzalem, kur popujt dhe mbretëritë të bashkohen për t'i shërbyer Zotit. "*

----------


## ninoenina

*PËRGATITJA E LITURGJISË
E DIELA 6   VITI B
MË 14 -2-2021.

Ungjilli: Mk. 1, 40-45:*


*40 Atëherë iu paraqit një i gërbulur, ra në gjunj dhe iu lut: Nëse do, mund të më pastrosh!
41 Jezusi pati dhembshuri, shtriu dorën, e preku dhe i tha: Dua! Qofsh pastruar!
42 Dhe aty për aty prej tij u zhduk gërbula dhe u shërua. 
43 Jezusi menjëherë e nisi të shkojë, por i urdhëroi rreptësisht:
44 Shih ‑ i tha ‑ mos i trego askujt, por shko, duku te prifti dhe, për shërimin tënd, kushto çka ka urdhëruar Moisiu ‑ atyre për dëshmi.
45 Por ai, posa doli, filloi të flasë e ta përflasë ngjarjen, kështu që Jezusi smund të hynte më haptas në qytet, por qëndronte përjashta në vende të pabanuara. E njerëzit shkonin tek ai nga çdo anë.
*


*LECTIO DIVINA-MEDITIMI-LUTJA.


SHERIMI I TË GËRBULURIT*


Ky është udhëtimi i parë misionar i Jezusit: deri më tani ai ishte në Kapernaum, të cilin ungjilltarët e paraqesin si qytetin e tij të zgjedhur në një farë mënyre, në fillim të jetës së tij publike; Jezusi kishte bërë shumë mrekulli atje dhe iu desh të shkulte veten dhe apostujt duke thënë:Ejani të shkojmë gjetiu, në fshatrat e afërme që të predikoj edhe atje. Prandaj edhe erdha.    
 Dhe Mark shton:"Dhe i ra kryq e tërthor Galilesë duke predikuar nëpër sinagogat e tyre dhe duke dëbuar djajtë".   Pra, ne jemi diku në Galile, jashtë Kapernaumit, kur një i gërbulur i afrohet.
Në të vërtetë, në këtë tregim ka dy histori: e para, ajo që hidhet jashtë në leximin e parë, është tregimi i mrekullisë; i gërbuluri  është shëruar, ai rifiton lëkurën e tij të shëndetshme dhe, në të njëjtën kohë, vendin e tij në shoqëri. Por,  në të njëjtën kohë me këtë histori të mrekullisë, fillon këtu një histori krejt tjetër, shumë më e gjatë, shumë më serioze, ajo e luftës së pandërprerë që Jezusi duhej të bënte për të zbuluar fytyrën e vërtetë të Zotit. Sepse, duke marrë rrezikun e prekjes së lebrozit, Jezusi bëri një gjest të guximshëm, madje skandaloz, revolucionar.
Kjo sigurisht është gjëra mbi të cilën Marku dëshiron të na tërheqë vëmendjen, sepse fjalët "pastroj" dhe "pastrim" dalin katër herë në këto rreshta: kjo do të thotë se pastërtia ishte një shqetësim i kohës; pastërtia, siç e njohim, ishte kushti për të hyrë në marrëdhënie me Zotin e Shenjtë.
Të gjithë anëtarët e Popullit të Zgjedhur ishin, pra, shumë vigjilentë për këtë temë. Dhe libri i Levitikut (nga i cili lexojmë një ekstrakt në leximin e parë të kësaj të diele) ka shumë kapituj në lidhje me të gjitha rregullat e pastërtisë. Vetë Marku e kujton këtë më vonë, në vazhdimin e ungjillit të tij: «Tashti farisenjtë dhe mbarë hebrenjtë nuk hanë bukë pa i larë duart deri në bërryl për arsye të zakoneve të të parëve.  As kur kthehen nga tregu nuk hanë gjë pa u larë më parë. Janë edhe shumë gjëra të tjera që i mbajnë për shkak të traditës: larje gotash, katrovash e enësh remi (tryezash).  (Mk 7,3-4).
Ky kërkim i pastërtisë logjikisht çoi në përjashtimin e atyre që konsideroheshin të papastër; dhe për fat të keq, në të njëjtën kohë, besohej spontanisht se trupi ishte pasqyra e shpirtit dhe sëmundja prova e mëkatit; dhe për këtë arsye, në mënyrë të natyrshme, u kërkua, për hir të pastërtisë, të shmangej çdo kontakt me të sëmurin: kjo është ajo që dëgjuam në leximin e parë: I gërbuluri që e ka kapur kjo sëmundje, le ti mbartë petkat e shqyera, flokët e shkapërderdhur, mjekrrën e mbuluar e të bërtasë: I ndyri! I ndyri!. Gjatë gjithë kohës sa gërbulani është i papastër, le të jetë i papastër e le të jetojë vetëm jashtë zemërimiës(Lev 13,45v).  
 I gërbuluri, një njeri i papastër, do të jetojë i ndarë, shtëpia e tij do të jetë jashtë kampit . Kjo do të thotë që kur Jezusi dhe ky lebroz vijnë afër njëri-tjetrit, ata duhet të shmangin njëri-tjetrin me çdo kusht; që gjithashtu do të thotë, dhe  kjo është një gjë e tmerrshme, nëse  mendohet pak, që, në kohën e Jezusit, dikush mund të ishte i dëbuar në emër të Zotit.
I gërbuluri nuk duhet të kishte guxuar kurrë t'i afrohej Jezusit dhe Jezusi nuk duhet të kishte prekur kurrë të gërbulurin: të dy shkelën ligjin e përjashtimeve tradicional dhe lindi mrekullia nga ky guxim i dyfishtë.
I gërbuluri ndoshta dëgjoi për reputacionin në rritje të Jezusit që kur Marku deklaroi më herët se "Fama e tij është përhapur kudo, në të gjithë rajonin e Galilesë". Ai i drejtohet Jezusit sikur të ishte Mesia:"Ai bie në gjunjë dhe e lut atë: Nëse dëshiron, mund të më pastrosh". Nga njëra anë, ne biem vetëm në gjunjë para Zotit; dhe nga ana tjetër, në kohën e Jezusit, njerëzit mezi prisnin ardhjen e Mesisë dhe e dinin se ai do të kishte nisur një epokë të lumturisë universale; në "qiejt e rinj dhe tokën e re" të premtuar nga Isaia, nuk do të kishte më lot dhe britma (Is 65,19), as perde zie (Is 61,2). Kjo është ajo që i gërbuluri i kërkon Jezusit, shërimin e premtuar për kohët mesianike. Dhe Jezusi i përgjigjet saktësisht kësaj pritjeje: Dua! Qofsh pastruar".  Fjalë për fjalë:   Unë dua, pastrohu.
Prandaj Jezusi shpall veten, qysh prej fillimit të veprintarisë së tij, ashtu si mesinë  që pritej; më vonë, ai do t'u thotë dishepujve të Gjon Pagëzuesit: Shkoni e tregojini Gjonit çka po dëgjoni e çka po shihni: Të verbërit po shohin, të shqeptit po ecin, të gërbulurit po pastrohen, të shurdhërit po dëgjojnë, të vdekurit po ngjallen, të varfërve po u predikohet Ungjilli. I lumi ai që nuk e bjerr besimin në mua! (Mt 11,4-5). 
Ky i gërbulur është me të vërtetë i varfër: dhe nga sëmundja e tij dhe nga qëndrimi i tij duket modest: "Nëse dëshiron, mund të më kurosh". Ky hov e besimit është i mjaftueshëm që Jezusi të mund të veprojë.

*LUFTA E JEZUSIT KUNDËR TË GJITHA PËRJASHTIMEVE.*


Por kjo mrekulli e Jezusit është gjithashtu episodi i parë i luftës së tij të gjatë kundër të gjitha përjashtimeve: sepse ky Lajm i Mirë që ai njofton dhe  lebrozi do të nxitojë të shpallë, është se tani e tutje askush nuk mund të deklarohet i papastër dhe i përjashtuar në emër të Zotit . Përshkrimi i botës së re në të cilën «pastrohen të gërbulurit» është vërtet një «Lajm i mirë» për të varfrit: por nuk duhet të harrohet kuptimi i plotë të këtij pastrimi që nuk konsiston vetëm në faktin që të sëmurët dhe të gërbulurit  shërohen, por edhe në faktin, në një kuptim teologjik, që ata që «pastrohen» rifillojnë marrëdhëniet e tyre me Zotin, bëhen përsëri  «miq të Zotit».
Kjo do të thotë që nëse duam t'i ngjajmë Zotit, duhet të jemi si Jezusi që "dëgjon ankesat e robërve dhe liron ata që duhet të vdesin" (Ps 102), nuk duhet të përjashtojmë askënd, por përkundrazi, të jemi afër të gjithëve. Të ngjasosh me Zotin e shenjtë nuk do të thotë të shmangësh kontaktin me të tjerët, cilëtdo qofshin ata, do të thotë të zhvillojmë aftësitë tona për dashuri. Ky është saktësisht qëndrimi i Jezusit këtu ndaj të sëmurëve dhe të përjashtuarve (Mk 1,40).
Dhe Pali (në leximin e dytë të kësaj të Diele) thjesht na fton të imitojmë Krishtin: Më përngjani mua, sikurse unë i përngjaj Krishtit"(1 Kor. 11, 1).
Fakti mbetet që, për të shkuar deri në fund të urdhërimit të dashurisë ("Do ta duash të afërmin tënd si vetveten"), Jezusi e shkeli Ligjin në kuptimin e ngushtë e fjalës: ai sapo ka bërë një gjest të lirisë së jashtëzakonshme, që fatkeqësisht  jo të gjithë janë gati të kuptojnë. Prandaj udhëzimi i heshtjes që ai i imponon të gërbulurit të pastruar: Shih ‑ i tha ‑ mos i trego askujt, por shko, duku te prifti dhe, për shërimin tënd, kushto çka ka urdhëruar Moisiu ‑ atyre për dëshmi.
  Që nga fillimi i jetës së tij publike, përshkruhet lufta që do ta çojë atë drejt vdekjes.
Pasioni është përmendur tashmë në këto rreshta: Jezusi ulet më poshtë se një i gërbulur, i ndotur me gjak dhe pështymë, i përjashtuar më shumë se çdo tjetër, ekzekutuar jashtë Qytetit të Shenjtë, do të jetë i Dashuri i Atit, vetë shëmbëlltyra e Zotit: "I pastër", i përsosur, absolutisht i pastër, absolutisht i përsosur: Centurioni që rrinte përballë Jezusit, kur pa se si i doli shpirti, tha:  Ky njeri paska qenë me të vërtetë Biri i Hyjit! (Mk.15,39).

----------


## ninoenina

*PËRGATITJA E LITURGJISË 

Diela e 1 E Kreshmëve   VITI B

MË 21-2-2021


LEXIMI I PARË: Zn. 9, 8-15.*

*8 Edhe këto i tha Hyji Noehit dhe bijve të tij:
9 “Ja, unë po e lidh besëlidhjen time me ju dhe me trashëgimtarët tuaj, pas jush 10 e me çdo qenie të gjallë që është me ju, qoftë ai shpend, qoftë bagëti, qoftë egërsirë e tokës që është me ju, me të gjitha gjallesat që dolën prej arkës me ju   me mbarë, gjallesat e tokës. 11 Unë po lidh besëlidhjen time me ju: nuk do të sharoset më asnjë gjallesë me ujërat e përmbytjes dhe nuk do të ketë më përmbytje që shkreton tokën”.
12 Dhe Hyji tha:
“Kjo është shenja e besëlidhjes
që unë po e bëj
ndërmjet meje e juve
dhe me çdo gjallesë
që është me ju
për të gjitha breznitë e ardhshme;
13 Ylberin tim do ta vë në re
dhe do të jetë shenja e besëlidhjes
ndërmjet meje dhe tokës.
14 Kur me re ta mbuloj qiellin,
në re do të duket ylberi im,
15 do të më kujtohet besëlidhja ime me ju
e me çdo frymë të gjallë që mishit i jep jetë,
ujë përmbytjeje më s’do të ketë
për të zhdukur mbarë frymorët.
*


*LECTIO DIVINA-MEDITIMI-LUTJA.


YLBERI, SIMBOLI I BESËLIDHJES.*

*Në Bibël, tregimi për Përmbytjen dhe Arkën e Noes zë katër kapituj. Sidoqoftë, leximi ynë sot ka ruajtur vetëm disa rreshta të cilat janë të fundit, sepse ato janë më të rëndësishmet. Flitet për Besëlidhjen që Zoti i ofron Noeut dhe, përmes tij, gjithë njerëzimit.
Në këto pak rreshta, ka pesë herë fjalën "Besëlidhje": "Unë e vendos Besëlidhjen time me ty", thotë Zoti; një premtim që nuk bëhet  askund tjetër përveç në Bibël: një pakt i vërtetë midis Zotit dhe njerëzve, një projekt dashamirës i Zotit mbi njerëzimin: kjo është një ide që njeriu nuk e ka gjetur kurrë me veten: ishte e nevojshme Zbulesa Biblike.
Dhe kjo Besëlidhje e përhershme midis Zotit dhe njerëzve simbolizohet nga imazhi i jashtëzakonshëm i ylberit. Padyshim ylberi kishte ekzistuar për një kohë të gjatë kur autori i Zanafillës shkroi tekstin e tij: por çfarë frymëzimi madhështor! Ky ylber që duket se bashkon qiellin dhe tokën, i cili përkon me kthimin e dritës pas trishtimit të shiut, është një simbol i bukur për Besëlidhjen midis Zotit dhe njerëzimit; pa llogaritur lojën me fjalë që është e vlefshme në hebraisht si në frëngjisht: në të dy gjuhët, është e njëjta fjalë që përcakton ylberin dhe harkun e zjarrit që u përdor më pas për luftën: imazhi që na sugjerohet, është se Zoti e lë armën në mur.
Mesazhi i autorit biblik këtu është: Sa herë që shihni një ylber, mos harroni se Zoti është miku i njerëzve. Unë thashë "autori biblik". Ai flet për Aleancën midis Zotit dhe njerëzve, ai flet për ylberin. Por është Shpirti Shenjt që e frymëzon atë. Diku tjetër  ende nuk flitet në të njëjtën mënyrë. Sepse Bibla nuk është libri i vetëm që flet për Përmbytjen, por është i vetmi që flet për të në këtë mënyrë.
Më lejoni të shpjegoj: Bibla nuk është e para që ka treguar një histori të përmbytjes: tregimi i librit të Zanafillës u shkrua midis 1000 dhe 500 para Krishtit. Sidoqoftë, shumë më parë, rreth vitit 1600 para Krishtit, në Mesopotami qarkulluan dy legjenda (ato të Atra-Hasis dhe Gilgamesh), të cilat flasin gjithashtu për një përmbytje: tregimet e përmbytjes, ajo e Biblës dhe ato të Babilonisë, janë shumë të ngjashme; aq sa duket e qartë se autori biblik i kishte lexuar  tregimet babilonase. Historia është shumë e ngjashme: një hero (i cili quhet Atra-Hasis ose ndryshe Outnapishtim në Babiloni, Noe në Bibël) paralajmërohet nga hyjnia për një përmbytje të afërt. Ai ndërton një varkë dhe sjell të gjithë familjen e tij dhe ekzemplarët e të gjitha kafshëve në të; dritaret e qiellit hapen dhe përmbytja gllabëron tokën; kur shiu ndalet, barka ndalet dhe kapiteni lëshon zogj të cilët zbulojnë për të parë se ku po thahet toka. Kur toka bëhet përsëri e banueshme, heroi lë anijen me familjen e tij dhe ofron një flijim.
*


*SHPJEGIMI I PËRMBYTJES NË MESOPOTAMI DHE NË BIBLËN.*

*Prandaj ka ngjashmëri të mëdha midis tregimit biblik dhe paraardhësve të tij babilonasë; por ka edhe ndryshime, dhe këta ndryshime na interesojnë. Duke i studiuar ata ndryshime mund të kuptojmë më mirë në çfarë konsiston me të vërtetë Zbulesa.
Për sa i përket shkakut të Përmbytjes, për të filluar, gjatë gjithë kësaj periudhe besohej se Zoti ishte shkaku dhe burimi kryesor i të gjitha ngjarjeve; prandaj, në tregimet babilonasë dhe biblikë, nuk ka dyshim se Përmbytja u komandua nga Perëndia; por nuk është për të njëjtat arsye: në Babiloni, thuhej se perënditë ishin  të  lodhur nga njerëzit që ata kishin krijuar për kënaqësinë e tyre të mirë dhe për shërbimin e tyre, dhe që, në fund të fundit, ua prishin qetësinë; në Bibël, mesazhi është krejt i ndryshëm: njerëzit nuk janë lodra të tekave të Zotit; ishte sjellja e tyre e keqe që prishi projektin fillestar; kjo është ajo që thotë Bibla: "Zoti pa se paudhësia e njerëzve përmbi tokë ishte e madhe dhe se çdo mendim i zemrës së tyre nuk synonte tjetër, por që të bëjë vazhdimisht të keqen.  Zotit i erdhi keq pse e krijoi njeriun përmbi tokë. I erdhi keq thellë në zemër e tha: “Do ta shuaj prej faqes së dheut njeriun që e krijova: njeriun, bagëtitë, zvarranikët edhe shpendët e qiellit ‑ sepse po më vjen keq që i krijova” (Zn. 6,5-7)...Porse Noehi gjeti hir para Zotit" (v.8).
Që do të thotë se, për autorin biblik, para së gjithash, njerëzit janë përgjegjës për fatin e tyre; së dyti, Zoti nuk i gëlltit të pafajshmit me fajtorët.

Një ndryshim tjetër është se në fund të udhëtimit, përmbytja që kishte mbaruar, në epikën e Gilgameshit, heroi babilonas çohet në parajsë dhe vetë bëhet një perëndi: ai patjetër i shpëton fatit të njerëzimit. Bibla mëson diçka krejt të ndryshme: Noeu mbetet një njeri me të cilin Zoti rinovon planin e tij të Krijimit. Autori përdor të njëjtat fjalë për Noen dhe Adamin: “Jini të pëlleshëm, shumohuni dhe mbusheni tokën" (Zn. 9, 2) dhe:“Shtohuni e shumohuni e mbusheni token dhe sundojeni atë!" (Zn. 1, 28). Dhe Zoti patjetër e vendosi harkun e tij në re si shenjë e besëlidhjes së Tij me njerëzimin.
*

----------


## ninoenina

*PËRGATITJA E LITURGJISË

E DIELA E 1 E KRESH.  VITI B

MË 21-2-2021


PSALMI: 25, 4-5ab, 6-7, 8-9*

*4 Bëj t’i njoh, o Zot, udhët e tua
e m’i mëso shtigjet e tua.
5 Më drejto me të vërtetën tënde dhe më mëso,
sepse ti je Hyji im, Shëlbuesi im,
në ty shpresoj gjithmonë.
6 Të të bien në mend mëshirat e tua, o Zot,
dhe dashuria jote që është e amshueshme.
7 Mos i kujto fajet e rinisë sime e paudhësitë:
të të bie në mend për mua sipas dashurisë sate
‑ për hir të mirësisë sate, o Zot.
8 I ëmbël e i drejtë është Zoti,
mëkatarët i kthen në udhë të drejtë,
9 të përvuajtëve u prin në drejtësi,
të butëve ua mëson udhën e vet.
*

*
LECTIO DIVINA-MEDITIMI-LUTJA.

TI JE ZOTI QË MË SHPËTON.*

*Psalmi 25 lexohet shumë  shpesh në liturgjinë e kishës: që do të thotë se duhet të jetë për ne modeli i lutjes, më shumë se të gjithë të tjerët. Në të vërtetë, ne gjejmë të mbledhura në këtë psalm temat kryesore të lutjes dhe besimit të Izraelit. Në disa vargje që lexojmë sot, gjëjmë  të paktën tre prej tyre:                               
Zoti na shpëton, Zoti na mëson, Zoti na do. Dhe është sepse ai na do që na shpëton dhe na mëson.

Tema e parë: Zoti na shpëton; është artikulli i parë i besimit të Izraelit dhe folja " shpëtoj" në besimin hebre është sinonim i foljes"çliroj". Së pari, Zoti e liroi popullin e tij nga skllavëria në Egjipt; pastaj e çliroi atë nga Mërgimi në Babiloni: janë dy përvoja të ndryshme të shpëtimit e të çlirimit, të dyja shoqëruar me një zhvendosje të frikshme gjeografike; dhurata e Tokës së Premtuar, hera e parë, pastaj kthimi në Jeruzalem, pas Mërgimit Babilonas, hera e dytë.
Por ka forma të tjera të skllavërisë, dhe për këtë arsye çlirime të tjera, nga të cilat më e rëndësishmja është kjo: Zoti, duke ia zbuluar gradualisht vetveten popullit të tij, njëkohësisht e ka çliruar atë nga idhujtarja: idhujtarja, në fakt, është skllavëria më e keqe në botë. Sepse, edhe në burg ose në skllavëri, dikush  mund të arrijë të ruajë lirinë e brendshme; por kur dikush është nën pushtetin  e një idhulli, ai nuk ka më liri të brendshme.
A nuk do të ishte ky përkufizimi i një idhulli?: Idhulli është një gjë që i zë mendimet tona deri në marrjen e vendit të parë në jetën tonë, duke arritur, në fund të fundit, të mendojë në vendin tonë, çfarë është me e mirë për ne!
Ky Zot çlirues i fton ata që besojnë në Të, që të jenë edhe ata çlirues nga ana e tyre. Në fillim të Kreshmëve, është e dobishme të kujtohet teksti i famshëm i Isaisë: "Vallë, a s’është agjërimi që unë zgjodha: 
t’i këputësh verigat e padrejtësisë,
t’i zgjidhësh leqet e zgjedhës,
t’i lëshosh të lirë të ndrydhurit,
të copëtosh çdo zgjedhë?
A jo ta ndash bukën tënde me të uriturin,
t’i shtiesh në shtëpinë tënde skamnorët e të pastrehët?
Kur ta shohësh të zhveshurin, vishe
dhe mos e përbuz farefisin tënd.
Atëherë do të zbardhë porsi agimi drita jote,
shërimi yt do të vijë më shpejt;
para teje do të ecë drejtësia jote
e do të të përcjellë lavdia e Zotit" (Is. 58,6-8).
*




*ZOTI UA  KA MËSUAR TË PËRVUAJTURVE RRUGËN E VET.*

*Tema e dytë e besimit të Izraelit: Ligji është një dhuratë e Zotit: është pasoja e zbulimit që Zoti e ka çliruar popullin e tij. Ligji i është dhënë Izraelit që të mësojë të jetojë si një popull i lirë dhe që të bëhet edhe ai, kur do të vijë koha e duhur,  çlirimtar:
" Bëj t’i njoh, o Zot, udhët e tua e m’i mëso shtigjet e tua ...
Më drejto me të vërtetën tënde dhe më mëso...
të përvuajturve u prin në drejtësi,
të butëve ua mëson udhën e vet... 
I ëmbël e i drejtë është Zoti,
mëkatarët i kthen në udhë të drejtë".

Pasi ia diktoi Ligjin Moisiut, Zoti i tha, me siguri: " Oh, sikur ta kishin vërtet atë mendje: të më kishin frikë e t’i zbatonin të gjitha urdhërimet e mia gjithherë! Të lumë do të ishin ata dhe bijtë e tyre për jetë të jetës!" (Dt 5,29). Dhe Moisiu u tha njerëzve:“Mbani, pra, e zbatoni të gjitha ato që jua ka urdhëruar Zoti, Hyji juaj. Mos e shmangni rrugën as djathtas as majtas, por ecni drejt udhës që jua ka urdhëruar Zoti, Hyji juaj, që të jetoni e të kaloni mirë e të shumohen ditët e jetës suaj në tokën e trashëgimit tuaj"(Dt 5,32-33).
Duhet të nënvizohet imazhi i rrugës (i udhës, në përkthimin e Filipajt): "Bëj t’i njoh, o Zot, udhët e tua...mëkatarët i kthen në udhë të drejtë... të përvuajturve u prin në drejtësi...të butëve ua mëson udhën e vet...Të gjitha udhët e Zotit janë mëshirë dhe e vërtetë... ". Dhe folja "të udhëheqësh" gjithashtu ngjall imazhin e një rruge:"Më udhëzo përmes së vërtetës tënde ... drejtësia e Tij drejton të përulurit".
Imazhi i shtegut është tipik për psalmet pendestarë: sepse mëkati, në fund të fundit, është një rrugë e gabuar, e vështirë për të kaluar. Ai që flet këtu dhe që i kërkon Zotit t'i tregojë rrugën e duhur ("O Zot, më mëso rrugët e tua, më lejo të njoh rrugën tënde ...") është një mëkatar që e di nga përvoja se ka shumë të bëjë me të, duke luftuar vetvetiu për të qëndruar në rrugën e duhur. Në disa gjuhet perëndimore si edhe në shqip gjithashtu, në vend të fjalës "rrugë",  përdoret imazhi e shtegut për të përcaktuar sjelljen tonë morale, pasi flitet  për "rrugën e drejtë". Dhe, në hebraisht, fjala "konvertim" do të thotë "kthehu". Në Bibël, mëkatari i konvertuar bën një kthesë të vërtetë; ai ua kthen shpinën idhujve, kushdo që të jenë ata, që e bënë atë skllav dhe ai i drejtohet Zotit që e dëshiron atë të lirë. Në thelb, ekzaminimi i vërtetë i ndërgjegjes mund të jetë ai që na bën të zbulojmë se çfarë na pengon të jemi të lirë, të duam Perëndinë dhe vëllezërit tanë.
*


*MOS HARRO, O ZOT, DASHURINË TËNDE ME TË CILËN NA KE DASHUR GJITHMONË*.

*Tema e tretë e besimit të Izraelit: Zoti është Dashuri, ai është vetëm Dhuratë dhe Falje. 
"Të të bien në mend mëshirat e tua, o Zot,
dhe dashuria jote që është e amshueshme" (v.6).
Është këtu  një jehonë e përkufizimit që Zoti i dha për vetveten Moisiut në Sinai: “Zoti, Hyji i mëshirshëm e i butë, i durueshëm e shumë i mëshirshëm dhe i vërtetë, që qëndron besnik me mijëra brezni, që e duron fajin, kundërshtimin dhe mëkatin" (Da 34,6). Që do të thotë, edhe një herë, që nuk  duhet të pritet që Besëlidhja e re  ta zbulojë  këtë. Dashuria e Zotit pikërisht në favor të Popullin të Zgjedhur, ka qenë dhe ka vepruar gjithmonë. Besimtarët e kohës të Besëlidhjes së vjetër e kanë ditur shumë mirë: pas përvojës së çlirimit nga Egjipti, pas zbulimit të këtij Zoti që i ofron Besëlidhjen e tij popullit të tij, njerëzit ishin në gjendje të mendonin me terma të rinj mbi aktin krijues të Zotit; dhe si rezultat, konceptimi i krijimit, që  e kishte  populli i Izraelit, filloi të ndryshonte shumë nga ai i popujve të tjerë. Tani e tutje, besimtaret izraelitet kuptojnë se akti krijues i Zotit është një akt dashurie; Zoti nuk  i krijoi njerëzit për ti  kënaqur tekat e veta ose dëshirën e vet për të pasur skllevër, si besohej në Mesopotami, por i krijoi që ti donte ata, e  që të ishin një shenjë e dashurisë së tij për njerëzimin. Krijimi i tyre qe për Zotin një akt  dashurie.
Një dashuri për njerëzit e të gjitha vendeve dhe të gjitha kohërave: kjo shprehet në historinë e Përmbytjes, në leximin e parë e të Dielës së parë të Kreshmëve. Në Izrael, kur bëhet fjalë  për Besëlidhjen e ofruar nga Zoti për Popullin e tij  të Zgjedhur, nuk harrohet kurrë se  në këtë Besëlidhje janë thirrur, që të hyjnë  të gjithë njerëzit.
Më në fund, meqenëse Zoti është Dashuri, Ai nuk pret asgjë në këmbim: dashuria është gjithmonë falas, ose nuk është dashuri! Thjesht duhet vetëm të lihet që ajo dashuri hyjnore të na mbushë vetë. Meditimi i Psalmit 25 është padyshim mënyra më e mirë për të hyrë në Kreshmët!
*

----------


## ninoenina

*PËRGATITJA E LITURGJISË

1 Kresh.     VITI B

MË 21-2-2021

UNGJILLI: Mk. 1,12-15*
*
12 Menjëherë pastaj Shpirti Shenjt e shtrëngoi të shkojë në shkretëtirë. 
13 Në shkretëtirë qëndroi dyzet ditë, ku qe vënë në provë prej djallit. Rrinte me egërsira dhe engjëjt i shërbenin.
14 Pasi e burgosën Gjonin, Jezusi shkoi në Galile. Atje predikonte Ungjillin e Hyjit.
15 Thoshte: “Koha u plotësua e Mbretëria e Hyjit është afër! Kthehuni e besojini Ungjillit!”*


*LECTIO DIVINA-MEDITIMI- LUTJA.*

*TUNDIMET  E JEZUSIT*

*Çdo vit, në të Dielën e parë të Kreshmëve, ne lexojmë tregimin e Tundimeve nga një prej tre Ungjilltarëve Sinoptikë; këtë vit lexojmë këtë tregim në Ungjillin e Shën Markut, që do të thotë në versionin më të shkurtër të mundshëm:  
Menjëherë pastaj Shpirti Shenjt e shtrëngoi të shkojë në shkretëtirë. Në shkretëtirë qëndroi dyzet ditë, ku qe vënë në provë prej djallit. Rrinte me egërsira dhe engjëjt i shërbenin".
Marku nuk na tregon se me cilat tundime duhej të përballej Jezusi, por vazhdimi i Ungjillit të tij na lejon t'i hamendësojmë ato: këto janë të gjitha situatat në të cilat ai duhej të thoshte jo, sepse mendimet e Zotit nuk janë ato të njerëzve dhe sepse, duke qenë vetë një njeri, i rrethuar nga njerëz, ai duhej të zgjidhte vazhdimisht të ishte besnik ndaj Atit të tij.
Episodi që më vjen menjëherë në mendje është ai që ndodhi afër Cezaresë së Filipit: "Jezusi u nis me nxënësit e vet drejt fshatrave të Cezaresë së Filipit. Udhës i pyeti nxënësit e vet: “Çka thonë njerëzit, kush jam unë?”                                          Ata iu përgjigjën: “Disa thonë se je Gjon Pagëzuesi, disa të tjerë Elia, disa të tjerë prapë se je njëri ndër profetët.”                                                                                                  Atëherë i pyeti ata: “Po ju, kush thoni se jam?”                                                                            “Ti je Mesia!” ‑ iu përgjigj Pjetri.                                                                                                          Ai u urdhëroi rreptësisht të mos ia tregonin askujt këtë gjë për të" (Mk 8,27-30).
Kjo ashpërsi është sigurisht tashmë një shenjë e një lufte të brendshme. Dhe menjëherë më pas, Marku vazhdon: "Atëherë filloi t’u shpjegojë se Birit të njeriut i duhet të pësojë shumë; se pleqtë, kryepriftërinjtë e skribët do ta përbuzin; se do të vritet dhe se do të ngjallet pas tri ditësh.                                                     Ua tha këto krejt haptas. Dhe ju e dini pjesën tjetër: “Pjetri e ndau në një anë e zuri ta qortojë. Jezusi u soll, shikoi nxënësit e vet dhe i bërtiti Pjetrit: “M’u hiq sysh, he djall, se nuk ke ndër mend punët e Hyjit, por punët e njerëzve!”.                        Nga goja e Jezusit del rrëfimi për atë që ishte tundimi më i fortë: ai i ikjes nga pasojat tragjike të shpalljes së ungjillit.
Ishte një tundim tmerrësisht delikat: sepse vinte menjëherë pas rrefimit më të bukur dhe i përsosur që Jezusi kishte dëgjuar mbi personin dhe misionin e tij: ishtë pikërisht në momentin kur Pjetri, si një teolog i zgjuar dhe i jashtëzakonshëm, pas një meditimi të shpejt, ka bërë deklaratën më e bukur dhe më e vërtetë nga ana teologjike: “Ti je Mesia” (Mk, 8,29). Profesioni i fesë së Pjetrit ia përkujtoi Jezusit gjithçka shkruan profetët për misionin e Mesisë, dhe shkaktoi në Jezusin tundimim që të shpëtohej nga mundimet e lidhur me kryerjen e këtij misioni. Fjalia e Pjetrit qe  për Krishtin një rast tundimi.
Deri në minutën e fundit, në Gjetsemanin, ai do të tundohet të  shpëtohej nga vuajtjet: "E u tha: “Shpirti im është i trishtuar për vdekje. Mos u largoni e rrini zgjuar!”
U largua pak, ra përmbys për dhe e lutej që, nëse ishte e mundur, t’i rrijë larg ai çast. E thoshte:                                                                                                                                 “Abba! Atë, ti mundesh gjithçka! Largoje prej meje këtë gotë, por jo çka dua unë, por çka do ti!” (Mk 14,34-36). 
Është mjaft e qartë këtu që vullneti i tij duhet të bëjë një përpjekje që të pajtohet me atë të Atit të tij.
Jezusi ka pasur patjetër, siç e pamë, tundimin për t’u shpëtuar nga vuajtjet; ai gjithashtu e dinte që do të kishte mundësi që të kishte sukses; dhe shoqëruesit e tij e nxitën në këtë drejtim; por suksesi  mund të bëhej një kurth: "Të gjithë po të kërkojnë" (Mk 1,37), dishepujt e tij i thanë në Kapernaum. Le të kujtohet konteksti; të shtunën në mëngjes në sinagogë, ai kishte shëruar  një person të pushtuar nga djalli, pastaj pas një dite  të qetë në shtëpinë e Simonit dhe Andreas, ai kishte shëruar vjehrrën e Pjetrit; dhe në fund në mbrëmje të gjithë banorët e vendit  ishin atje, secili  me pacientin e tij,  dhe ai kishte shëruar shumë të sëmurë; natën tjetër, para agimit, ai kishte dalë për t'u lutur; zhgënjimi në shtëpi kur dita filloi: ai ishte zhdukur!
"Të gjithë po të kërkojnë" i thanë apostuit... E kjo fjalë  duhet ta ketë shqyer ndërgjegjen e tij ". Por ai fitoi mbi tundimin që të kthehet për të marrë nderime që i takonin atij, dhe tha:  
 “Ejani të shkojmë gjetiu, në fshatrat e afërme që të predikoj edhe atje. Prandaj edhe erdha”(Mk 1,38). Për atë dhe jo për diçka tjetër ... Ekzistonte tundimi: por Jezusi nuk pranoi të braktisë misionin e tij.
**


 ZGJEDHJA E BESNIKËRISË.*

*Zgjedhja e besnikërisë filloi shumë herët, sigurisht, kur Jezusi duhej të përballohej me talljen e disa të afërmve; çdo profesion në shërbim të të tjerëve imponon çrrënjosjen nga familja ; familja e tij nganjëherë ishte një pengesë për misionin e tij: “Jezusi u kthye në shtëpi. Prapë u mblodh turmë e madhe sa që as nuk mund të hanin bukë.  Kur morën vesh të tijtë, shkuan ta marrin sepse flitej: “Nuk është në vete” (Mk 3,21).
Kjo vuajtje e moskuptimit është shoqëruar nga një tundim tjetër, që t' i bindë të tjerët me veprimet spektakolare: "Atëherë erdhën farisenjtë dhe filluan të rragaten me të. Duke e vënë në provë kërkuan prej tij një shenjë prej qiellit. Jezusi duke fsharë prej fundit të shpirtit, tha: “Përse kjo brezni kërkon shenjë? Për të vërtetë, po ju them: kësaj breznie s’do t’i jepet shenjë!”                                               Atëherë i la, përsëri hipi në barkë dhe kaloi në anën tjetër"(Mk. 8,11-12).
Me siguri, kur Jezusi papritmas vendosi të largohej nga shoqëria me ata me të cilët po fliste në atë moment, qofshin ata miqtë e tij apo kundërshtarët e tij, kjo ishte për shkak se ai kishte një zgjedhje për të bërë.
Kjo zgjedhje është ajo e besnikërisë ndaj misionit të tij: që ai të jetë Mesia, të gjithë e kanë menduar që nga fillimi; por problemi është se, edhe një herë, mendimet e Zotit nuk janë mendijmet tona; për shembull, njerëzir prisnin, shpresonin për një Mesi të fuqishëm politikisht, i cili do të kishte dëbuar okupatorin Romak dhe do të kishte rivendosur lirinë politike të Izraelit; Jezusit iu desh të predikonte pandërprerë madhështinë e vetme të dashurisë; kjo është arsyeja pse ai imponon në mënyrë të përsëritur sekretin për ata që kanë parë misterin e tij (qoftë në Shpërfytyrim apo diku tjetër): ai nuk dëshiron të lejojë se ata që janë përreth tij, të zbresin në një shteg të rremë.
As ne nuk jemi të befasuar që ai jetoi paqësisht në shkretëtirë për dyzet ditë (numër simbolik) në mes të kafshëve të egra: sepse kështu profeti Isaia kishte imaxhinuar harmoninë që do të mbretërojë në krijimin e ri.: "Ujku do të banojë me qengjin, përbri kecit do të shtrihet leopardi,
viçi e këlyshi i luanit bashkë do të kullotin,
fëmija i vogël do t’i çojë e do t’i bjerë. Lopa e arusha bashkë do të kullotin,
këlyshët e tyre së bashku do të rrinë,
luani kashtë do të hajë si kau.
Foshnja do të luajë mbi vrimën e shlligës, në strofullin e kapastrecit
fëmija dorën do ta futë" (Is 11, 6vv). 
Duke i komentuar se bashku të gjitha këto gjëra, Marku na thotë se Jezusi është njeriu me të vërtetë i lirë nga të gjitha tundimet, i parëlinduri i njerëzimit të ri.
*

----------


## ninoenina

*PËRGATITJA E LITURGJISË

E DIELA E 2 KRESH.   VITI B

MË 28-2-2021


LEXIMI I 1: Zn. 22,1-2. 9a. 10-13. 15-18*
*
1 Pas këtyre ngjarjeve Hyji e vuri në provë Abrahamin e i tha: “Abraham”! Ai iu përgjigj: “Tek jam”! 2 I tha: “Merre djalin tënd të dëshirit, Izakun, të cilin e do e shko në trevën Moria, e atje ma kushto fli shkrumbimi mbi njërin ndër malet që do të ta tregoj”.
9 Kur arritën në vendin që Hyji ia kishte dëftuar, Abrahami aty e ndërtoi lterin dhe mbi të i renditi drutë. Pastaj e lidhi Izakun, djalin e vet, e vendosi mbi lter mbi turrën e druve, 10 shtriu dorën dhe e mori thikën për ta flijuar djalin e vet. 11 Dhe ja, prej qiellit bërtiti engjëlli i Zotit: “Abraham, Abraham”! Ky iu përgjigj: “Urdhëro”! 12 Engjëlli i tha: “Mos e ço dorën tënde mbi fëmijën tënd dhe mos i bëj farë dëmi! Tani po e shoh se ia ke drojën Hyjit dhe për shkakun tim nuk e kurseve as djalin tënd të dëshirit”.
13 Abrahami i çoi sytë lart dhe e pa një dash të ngatërruar për brirësh në një shkurre. E mori këtë dhe e kushtoi fli shkrumbimi në vend të të birit
15 Engjëlli i Zotit e thirri Abrahamin për të dytën herë prej qiellit e i tha: 16 “Pasha mua ‑ është fjala e Zotit ‑ pasi e bëre këtë gjë dhe nuk t’u dhimbs djali yt i dëshirit,
17 unë po ta fal bekimin tim dhe do të bëj që pasardhësit e tu të shtohen porsi yjet e qiellit, porsi rëra në bregun e detit. Ndërsa pasardhësit e tu do t’i pushtojnë dyert e armiqve të vet 18 dhe në farën tënde do të jenë të bekuar të gjithë popujt e tokës pasi ti ma dëgjove fjalën”.*


*LECTIO DIVINA-MEDITIMI-LUTJA


NJË TEKST QË DUHET TË LEXOHET NËN FRYMËZIMIN E FESË.*

*Aspekti i keq i këtij teksti është se ka dy mënyra për ta lexuar! Një mënyrë e tmerrshme që imagjinon Perëndinë duke ia dhënë një urdhër Abrahamit vetëm për kënaqësinë e vet, për të shuar etjen e tij për gjak… për të parë nëse Abrahami do t'i bindej ... dhe vetëm atëherë, si kundër-urdhër, Perëndia tha: "Mos e vër dorën te fëmija"
Duhet të themi: “Mirë, se Ai dha këtë urdhër të dytë: Ishte koha!”                              Por, akoma në të njëjtën perspektivë, (tmerruese!) mendohet se, sepse Abrahami u soll mirë, sepse ai bëri atë që u urdhërua (dy herë me radhë, ai vetëm përgjigjet "këtu jam" ...), Zoti i premton atij malet dhe mrekullitë.
Por, ky është një lexim pagan! Flitet për një Zot që  pret që njerëzit ta dëgjojnë, që na zë kurthe dhe që si një sovran absolut shpërblen dhe ndëshkon ... një Zot siç e imagjinojmë disa herë edhe ne sot ndonjëherë, dhe jo siç është Ai në të vërtetë.
Leximi i besimit është krejt i ndryshëm;  dihet,  siç thuhet, që shikojmë ata që duam  me sytë e dashurisë; në të njejtën mënyrë mund të thuhet që shikohet dikush me sytë e besimit. 
Për më tepër, nëse do të kishim kohë ta lexonim tërë këtë tekst, siç është në Biblën (këtu kemi leximin liturgjik, i cili për fat të keq është shumë i shkurtër), do të kishim  vërejtur se tema e vështrimit është shumë e pranishme në këtë tekst: fjalët "shoh, shikoj, shikoj lart" gjenden nga fillimi e deri në fund në këtë tekst. Vetë emri  Moriah është një lojë fjalesh në lidhje me foljen shoh: dhe fjala Moriah mund të përkthehet "Zoti sheh", por edhe "Zoti shihet". Një mënyrë për të thënë se besimi është në çfarë mënyrë si një palë syzesh që vendosen për të parë botën dhe gjithçka me sy të Zotit, si ai i sheh.
Pra, duke shpresuar që shpjegi të jetë interesant, unë ju ofroj një lexim sipas besimit të këtij teksti, një lexim me sytë e besimit.
Së pari, kur u shkrua ky tekst, kishin kaluar afërshisht një mijë vjet nga koha në të cilën u shvillua kjo histori dhe të gjithë e dinin, kur u shkrua ky tekst, që Isaku nuk u vra nga Abrahami, dhe përkundrazi jetoi deri në një moshë shumë të vjetër. Prandaj, autori i kësaj historie nuk na ofron një tekst të njashëm me një tregim të krijiuar vetëm për të tërhequr vëmendjen.
Në këtë aspekt, mund të mendohet se disa piktura  që paraqesin flijimin e Isakut, e kalojnë masën duke krijiuar këtë pritje që të mban pezull, si në një film aventurash, si në një film horror.
Së dyti, kur u shkrua  ky tekst (vetëm rreth vitit 700 para Krishtit, ndërsa Abrahami jetoi në mijëvjeçarin e dytë para Krishtit), dihej shumë mirë që Zoti absolutisht i refuzonte sakrificat njerëzore!  Dhe në këtë kohë të gjithë e dinin që Zoti i kishte refuzuar gjithmonë këta sakrifica. Ne gjithashtu e dimë se ishte shumë e vështirë të ndiqej nga Populli i Zgjedhur  ky ndalim kur të gjithë popujt përreth praktikonin sakrifica njerëzore. Gjithë kjo, për një nderrim rrenjësor, kërkonte një kthim të shikimit të njeriut ndaj  Zotit. Dhe kështu, pasardhësit e Abrahamit e lexuan këtë tekst si historinë e kthimit të shikimit të Abrahamit te Zoti; ishte si në qoftë  Zoti t'i thoshte Abrahamit: "Si më sheh, Abraham, kur të kërkoj një kurban?" A e imagjinon një Zot që dëshiron vdekjen e fëmijës tënd? E po, e ke gabim! Sidoqoftë, unë kam bërë gjithçka për të të kujtuar se nuk e kam harruar Premtimin tim  sipas të cilit do të të jap pasardhës, përmes këtij djali, saktësisht".
Ne e njohim këtë Premtim të famshëm nga kapitujt e mëparshëm të librit të Zanafillës: “Unë do t'ju bëj një komb të madh dhe do t'ju bekoj. Unë do ta bëj emrin tënd të madh ... Në ty do të bekohen të gjitha familjet e tokës ... Unë do të shumëzoj pasardhësit e tu si pluhuri i tokës ... Merre parasysh qiellin, numëroji yjet nëse mund t'i numërosh: të tillë do të jenë pasardhësit e tu ... është me anë të Isakut që pasardhësit e tu do të mbajnë emrin tënd ... "(të gjitha këto premtime gjenden në kapitujt 12-21 të Zanafillës).
*

*HYJI NUK E HARROI PREMTIMIN E VET.* 

*Kur e vuri në provë Abrahamin, Perëndia ishte i kujdesshëm për t’i kujtuar atij këtë premtim, për t’i treguar se nuk e kishte harruar. Perëndia u bë i kujdeshëm prej fillimit, nga momenti kur tha fjalën e parë: "Abraham ...". Perëndia e quan atë, jo me emrin e tij të lindjes, Abram, por me emrin që i ka dhënë që kur u  bë Besëlidhja, "Abraham" që do të thotë: "Ati i shumë njerësve". "Merre djalin tënd, djalin tënd të vetëm, atë që e do, Isakun".
Në leximin pagan, ne do të kishim thënë: Zoti nuk ia pyet vetëm Abrahamit një gjë të tmerrshme, por përveç kësaj ai "argëtohet" me të "duke e vënë gishtin në plagë". domethënë duke bërë që ai të vuajë edhe më shumë.
Leximi tjetër është: nëse Zoti insiston, duke thënë: "Djali yt, djali yt i vetëm, ai që ti e do, Isaku ...", kjo është një mënyrë për të thënë: "Unë nuk e kam harruar Premtimin tim, nuk e kam harruar që te ai, te Isaku qëndrojnë  të gjitha shpresat tona:... "Në këtë djalë tënd Unik", vetëm përmes tij dhe vetëm prej tij do të realizohet premtimi, nga ai do të lindin pasardhësit e tu".
Isaac, emri i tij do të thotë: "Fëmija i të qeshurit": mos harro, Abraham, ti qeshe kur të premtova; dhe Sara gjithashtu qeshi ... ju nuk e besonit më në atë lindje, në moshën tuaj, dhe ajo lindja u bë, sepse unë  ju premtova atë. Isak është "djali yt unik", dhe premtimi do të realizohet vetëm prej tij. Dhe vetëm prej tij, do të lindin pasardhësit e tu ... "Do të kesh aq   shumë pasardhës sa kokrrat e pluhurit të tokës (Zn 13), aq  shumë si yjet e qiellit (Zn 15).
Me siguri e keni vërejtur kalimthi që u përdor një formulë kurioze, duke  imagjinuar se Zoti i tha Abrahamit se "mbi Isakun dhe vetëm mbi Isakun  të gjitha shpresat  qëndronin...": ky është ndryshimi midis leximit pagan dhe leximit të besimit: pagani mendon  se Zoti nuk është interesuar për të; besimtari Izraelit, përkundrazi, zbulon dhe beson se shpresa e njeriut mund të jetë edhe shpresa e Zotit; ai beson se interesat e njerëzve dhe ato të Zotit janë të njëjta, pasi Zoti është i angazhuar në aventurën e Besëlidhjes; në besojmë, (duhet të kthehemi në këtë të vërtetë sa më shumë është e mundur),  kur pavarësisht nga gjithçka që mund të ndodhë, jemi të bindur se plani i Zotit është themëluar vetëm në dashamirësinë, në dashurinë e Zotit!
Me të vërtetë, pikërisht, deri në këtë lartësi arrinte besimi i Abrahamit; ai besonte se në një mënyrë që ai nuk e njihte, por sigurisht në një farë mënyre, Zoti do ta përmbushte Premtimin e tij e do të kishte dhënë  pasardhës nga Isakut,  dhe jo nga një tjetër; dhe kjo është arsyeja pse Abrahami u dha  si shembull pasardhësve të tij; dhe kjo është edhe arsyeja pse Zoti ishte në gjendje të provonte besimin e tij deri në atë pikë.
Dhe, menjëherë, falë këtij besimi të pathyeshëm të Abrahamit, një pikë kthese unike, vendimtare u tejkalua në historinë e Zbulesës. Abrahami zbuloi se kur Zoti tha "flijioje" ai nuk po thoshte: "Vrit"; sikur gjaku ta kënaqte! Zoti i tha Abrahamit: "Ma ofro djalin tënd si në një flijim"; dhe Abrahami zbuloi se kjo do të thotë vetëm: "Bëje të jetojë, duke mos harruar kurrë që vetë unë të kam dhënë ty atë djalë". Tani e tutje, do të dihet në Izrael përgjithmonë se Zoti kurrë nuk dëshiron vdekjen e njeriut për ndonjë arsye. Dhe se ai nuk e do vdekjen e mekatarit, por që të kthehet dhe të jetojë.
Pra, meqenëse Abrahami nuk e la besimin, ai mund të dëgjojë përsëri premtimin për të cilin nuk dyshoi kurrë: " 
 ...trashëgimtari yt do të jetë pinjolli yt që do të rrjedhë prej teje... Shikoje qiellin dhe numëroji yjet, po munde”! Të tillë do të jenë trashëgimtarët e tu...
“Ja, marrëveshja ime me ty: Do të bëhesh trungu i popujve të shumtë.
Nuk do ta kesh më emrin Abram,
por emri yt do të jetë Abraham,
sepse të bëra babë të shumë kombeve.
Do të bëj të shtohesh shumë, tejet shumë,
prej teje do të bëj të rrjedhin popuj,
dhe prej teje do të lindin mbretër".
Mund të lexohet historia më e saktë e premtimeve në kapituj 12-21 të librit të Zanafillës.
Deri më sot, ky premtim i Zotit nuk është përmbushur: pasardhës të panumërt sigurisht  ekzistojnë, por që të jetë një burim bekimesh për të gjithë popujt, duke filluar nga Populli i Zgjedhur, kjo nuk ndodhi akoma! Kur shohim se sa të ashpra janë betejat midis vetë pasardhësve! 
Meritojnë të quhen "bij të Abrahamit" sot ata që besojnë se Premtimi i Zotit do të realizohet, pa marrë parasysh çfarë, thjesht sepse Zoti e ka premtuar atë dhe është besnik. Ose më saktë ... Meritojnë, me të vërtetë, të quhen "bij të Abrahamit" sot ata që besojnë në këtë Premtim dhe punojnë me të gjitha forcat për ta realizuar atë!
*

----------


## ninoenina

*PËRGATITJA E LITURGJISË

E DIELA E 2 Kresh.   VITI B

MË 28-2-2021


PS. 116, 10. 15, 16ac-17, 18-19*

*10 Besoj edhe atëherë kur më duhet të them:                                                                                        Jam i pafat për së tepërmi!.
15 E çmueshme është para Zotit                                                                                                        vdekja e shenjtërve të tij.
16 O Zot, unë jam shërbëtori yt                                                                                                 shërbëtori yt dhe biri i shërbëtores sate.                                                                                                         Ti i këpute hekurat e mia:
17 ty do të ta kushtoj flinë e lavdit,                                                                                                     me nderim do të thërras Emrin e Zotit.
18 Do ti kryej kushtet e mia bërë Zotit                                                                                                 në praninë e mbarë popullit të tij,
19 në oborret e Shtëpisë së Zotit,*                                                                                                      mes teje, o Jerusalem!

*
LECTIO DIVINA-MEDITIMI-LUTJA.

E ÇMUESHME ËSHTË PARA ZOTIT VDEKJA E SHENTËRVE TË TIJ.*


*Është Populli i Zgjedhur, që beson në Zotin, që flet në këtë psalm; ky popull ka bërë  eksperiencën, edhe në mes të vuajtjeve, që Zoti ishte aleati i tij "Unë besoj dhe do të flas, unë qëJam i pafat për së tepërmi!, që kam vuajtur shumë, sepse:"Ai ma shpëtoi jetën prej vdekjes, sytë e mi prej lotëve, këmbët e mia prej rënies. ...Ti i këpute hekurat e mia". 
Vuajtja për të cilën autori i psalmit flet këtu, është ajo e skllavërisë në Egjipt: dhjetë herë Faraoni premtoi lirinë, por gjithmonë në fund, ai u soll si një armik; vetëm Zoti e mbështeti përpjekjen çlirimtare të popullit të tij dhe e ndihmoi në ecjen  e tij në shkretëtirë edhe duke e mbuluar me një re.
Ja citime të disa vargjeve që nuk lexohen sot, por që spjegojnë këtë kontekst: "Besoj edhe atëherë kur më duhet të them: Jam i pafat për së tepërmi!.
 Në hutimin tim kam thënë: Rrenacak është çdo njeri!...
O Zot, unë jam shërbëtori yt, shërbëtori yt dhe biri i shërbëtores sate. Ti i këpute hekurat e mia: Si do tia shpërblej Zotit për të gjitha të mirat që mi ka dhënë?" (v.12...15).
"Zinxhirat-Hekurat" për të cilët njerëzit e Izraelit po flasin këtu janë ato të Egjiptit; por gjatë shekujve Populli i Zgjedhur ka njohur shumë hekura-zinxhirë  të tjera, shumë skllavëri të tjera. Dhe secili prej nesh e di se, edhe duke jetuar në një mënyrë që dukek e lirë, ne mund të imponohemi "zinxhirë" që mund të na bëjnë skllevër, edhe pse nuk janë bërë me hekur.

Por, ka edhe zinxhirë të tjera! Ndër të tjera, dhe akoma më të keqija, sesa të kesh një imazh të rremë të Zotit, është  të imagjinosh një Zot si rival të njeriut (për shembull, si në mitologjinë Mesopotamiane) ose të imagjinosh një Zot të pangopur për gjak të sakrificave njerëzore ( për shembull, si në fetë kanaanite). Kur populli hebre u vendos në Kanaan, ai ra në kontakt me një fe që nuk i ndalonte  sakrifica njerëzore; besimtaret izraelitë  donin të rezistonin dhe të ishin besnikë ndaj Besëlidhjes, por nuk paten  gjithmonë sukses. Kur gjithçka nuk shkonte mirë, e njerëzit kishin frikë nga lufta, ose nga një katastrofë, për të shmangur diçka të keqe ishin gati të provonin çdo gjë; dhe nëse dikush i bindte se, për të arritur qëllimin, duhet të plotësonin  kërkesën e një perëndie që kërkonte sakrifica njerëzore, disa ishin  të gatshëm edhe për këtë ...
Kështu, në shekullin e tetë para Krishtit, mbreti Akaz flijoi djalin e vet, duke besuar se ai duhej të bënte këtë për të shpëtuar mbretërinë e tij.
Pikërisht për këtë arsye u shkrua tregimi i sprovës së Abrahamit.
Zbulimi i jashtëzakonshëm që Abrahami bëri ishte: Zoti dëshiron që të gjithë njerëzit të jetojnë; asnjë vdekje nuk e nderon Hyjin tonë, ai nuk i dëshiron këta   sakrifica: ai nuk e don vdekjen e mëkatarit, por që ai të kthehet e të jetojë ... Dhe kur lexojmë në psalmin: "I kushton Zotit të shohë të dashurit e tij të vdesin (në një version tjetër: E çmueshme është para Zotit vdekja e shenjtërve të tij) ...", ne e kuptojmë se ky psalm na ofrohet sot si jehon e historisë së sprovës së Abrahamit.
Ky zbulim, "I kushton Zotit të shohë të vdesin miqtë  e Tij ..." nuk është  kurrë fare një arritje njëherë e përgjithmonë.
Gjarpri në Kopshtin e Zanafillës sugjeroi që Zoti dëshironte më tepër që njeriu të vdiste, të largohej nga kopshti i Edenit ... dhe pikërisht tregimi biblik që jemi duke mësuar pohon se ky mendim është një tundim në  të cilit nuk duhet të biem.
Tundimi po rishfaqet vazhdimisht kur mendohet se Zoti është një rival për lirinë dhe jetën tonë, e që Ai duket se është në gjendje të luajë me jetën tonë si të dojë.
Padyshim, marrëdhënia jonë me Zotin dhe me të tjerët varet nga imazhi i Zotit që kemi.
Në skemën pagane, mund të thuhet se ekzistojnë dy faza: 1) njeriu dëshiron diçka; 2) për ta marrë atë, ai përpiqet të bëjë gjithçka është e mundshme që perëndia e tij të jetë në favor, me të gjitha mjetet e mundshme, përfshirë edhe sakrificat njerëzore, nëse është e nevojshme.
Psalmi i sotëm pasqyron qëndrimin e besimit, i cili është një përmbysje e plotë e këtij modeli: ka dy faza, po, por të përmbysura.

Së pari, në Izrael (ne e dimë)  është Zoti ai që ka pasur gjithmonë iniciativën; me Adamin, me Noehun, me Abrahamin, çdo herë ishte Zoti që e thirri njeriun në ekzistencë dhe në Besëlidhje për lumturinë e njeriut dhe jo për përfitimin e tij, e Zotit. Pastaj, kur populli vuajti në Egjipt, vetë Zoti i erdhi në ndihmë: "  E pashë mjerimin e popullit tim në Egjipt dhe e dëgjova klithjen e tij për ndihmë për shkak të pashpirtësisë së mbikëqyrësve të tyre. Dhe, duke e ditur vuajtjen e tij, zbrita për ta çliruar nga duart e egjiptianëve, ta nxjerr nga ajo tokë dhe ta çoj në një vend të mirë e të gjerë, në dheun ku rrjedh qumësht dhe mjaltë..., pra, klithma e bijve të Izraelit arriti deri tek unë, po edhe unë vetë e pashë shtypjen e tyre që po e pësojnë prej egjiptianëve. Pra, eja se dua të të çoj te faraoni që ta nxjerrësh popullin tim, bijtë e Izraelit, prej Egjiptit!(Dal,3,7-10).  Dhe Zoti e liroi popullin e tij. Zoti e ka iniciativën!
Së dyti, dhe kjo është pasoja, çdo gjest i njeriut ndaj Zotit është vetëm një përgjigje; për shembull, kur njerëzit e falënderojnë Zotin, ata vetëm po e njohin veprën e Tij: "Si do ta shpërblej Zotin për tërë ato që më ka bërë? "
*


*UNË DO TË MBAJ PREMTIMET E MIA NDAJ ZOTIT.*


*Dhe tani falënderimi do të shfaqet jo vetëm me sakrifica në tempull, por, gjithashtu dhe mbi të gjitha, me një sjellje të përditshme të bërë në harmoni me vullnetin e Zotit. "Unë do të të ofroj një flijim falënderimi, do të thërras emrin e Zotit. Unë do t'i mbaj premtimet e mia ndaj Zotit, po, përpara tërë popullit të tij, në hyrje të shtëpisë së Zotit, në mes të Jeruzalemit".
Sigurisht, ky psalm merr kuptimin e tij të plotë kur  dimë se është pjesë e psalmeve Hallel, (psalmet 112/113 deri 117/118 që u kënduan me rastin e festës hebraike të Pashkës). Kështu që Jezusi e këndoi atë në mbrëmjen e të Enjtes së Madhe.
Marku vëren: "  Pasi kënduan himnin,  (kënduan psalmet e Hallelit, dhe në veçanti këtë Psalm),  u nisën drejt Malit të Ullinjve" (Mk 14,26).  Dhe ajo që bie më shumë në sy është ngjashmëria midis këtij psalmi që Jezusi këndoi të enjten në mbrëmje dhe atij që do të thotë në kryq: " O Hyj, Hyji im, pse hoqe dorë prej meje?   (Ps. 22,22). Të dy evokojnë dhimbje: sapo kemi dëgjuar britmën e Psalmit 22,2: "O Hyj, Hyji im, pse hoqe dorë prej meje?". Dhe mund të kujtohet vargu i parë të Psalmit të sotëm  "Besoj edhe atëherë kur më duhet të them:                                                                                        Jam i pafat për së tepërmi!, që përkthehet në disa Bibla edhe: "Unë besoj,  do flas, unë që kam vuajtur shumë . Të dy përfundojnë me falënderime, dhe pothuajse në të njëjtat terma; Psalmi 22/26v: 
« Prandaj do të të lëvdoj në kuvendin e dheut,                                                                            ndër sy të besimtarëve të tu do ti kryej kushtet.
Do të hanë skamnorët e do të ngihen,                                                                                                   do ta lavdërojnë Zotin ata që e kërkojnë:                                                                                        Rroftë zemra e tyre për amshim!
 Do të kujtohen e do të kthehen te Zoti                                                                                                          mbarë skajet e tokës,                                                                                                                                     do të adhurojnë para tij mbarë familjet e kombeve..." (Ps. 22, 26-28).
Si një jehonë, psalmi ynë i sotëm, na nxit të marrim të njëjtën vendim: "Unë do të mbaj premtimet e mia bërë Zotit, po, përpara tërë popullit të tij, në hyrje të shtëpisë së Zotit, në mes të Jeruzalemit!

*

----------


## ninoenina

*PËRGATITJA E LITURGJISË

2Kresh    VITI B

MË 28-2-2021


UNGJILLI: Mk. 9, 2  10.*


*2 Pas gjashtë ditësh Jezusi mori me vete Pjetrin, Jakobin e Gjonin e i çoi vetëm ata në vetmi, në një mal të lartë dhe u shndërrua para tyre. 
3 Petkat e tij u bënë ndriçuese të bardha, sa që asnjë zbardhues mbi tokë nuk mund ti zbardhojë ashtu. 
4 Atyre iu dukën Elia me Moisiun e po bisedonin me Jezusin.
5 Pjetri atëherë mori fjalën e i tha Jezusit: Rabbi, për ne është mirë të qëndrojmë këtu. Po ndërtojmë këtu tri tenda: një për ty, një për Moisiun e një për Elinë.
6 Në të vërtetë sdinte çka të thoshte tjetër, sepse ishin trembur keqas. 7Ndërkaq u duk një re dhe i mbuloi me hijen e vet e prej resë u dëgjua një zë: Ky është Biri im ‑ djali i Dishirit! Atë dëgjojeni! 
8 Menjëherë shikuan rreth e rrotull e nuk panë askënd tjetër, përveç vetëm Jezusit me ta.
9 Ndërsa po zbritnin nga mali, Jezusi u urdhëroi që të mos i tregojnë askujt çka panë derisa Biri i njeriut të ngjallej prej së vdekuri. 
10 Ata e mbajtën porosinë, por njëri‑tjetrin e pyesnin çka do të thotë ajo fjalë: të ngjallet prej së vdekuri?
*


*LECTIO DIVINA-MEDITIMI-LUTJA.


JEZUSI U URDHËROI APOSTUJVE QË TË MOS FLISNIN ME ASKEND PËR KËTË.*


*Çdo vit, e diela e dytë e Kreshmëve bën të rilexojmë një nga tre tregimet e Shpërfytyrimit të Jezusit: në vitin A sipas hartimit të Mateut, në vitin B, sipas ungjillit e Markut e në vitin C siaps hartimit e Lukës.  Prandaj do të përqendrohemi këtë vit vetëm duke kërkuar të kuptojmë mesaxhin e veçant që na jep Marku në tregimin e vet. Vemendja jonë mund të tërhiqet nga një aspekt me të vertetë befasues  të këtij teksti nga Marku:   Ndërsa po zbritnin nga mali, Jezusi u urdhëroi që të mos i tregojnë askujt çka panë derisa Biri i njeriut të ngjallej prej së vdekuri. Ata e mbajtën porosinë, por njëri‑tjetrin e pyesnin çka do të thotë ajo fjalë: të ngjallet prej së vdekuri? (v 9-10).
   Dikush mund të pyesë veten pse Jezusi u jep dishepujve të tij një udhëzim të tillë fshehtësie.
Së pari, çfarë panë ata? Jezusi u shfaq atyre me lavdi në një mal midis dy figurave më të mëdha të Izraelit: Moisiu çliruesi, ai që dha Ligjin; dhe Elia, profeti i Horebit. Dihet fundi i historisë, nëse mund të thuhet kështu, dhe dihet (gjë që dishepujt ende nuk e dinin në kohën e tyre) se ca kohë më vonë Jezusi do të kishte qenë në një mal tjetër, i kryqëzuar mes dy grabitësve.
Jezusi, ai e dinte shumë mirë se vështirësia më e madhe e besimit të apostujve do të kishte qenë të njihnin  imazhin e Atit në këto dy fytyra të Mesisë: "Kush më ka parë mua ka parë Atin", do t'i thotë Jezusin Filipit në prag të vdekjes së tij. (Gjn 14.9). Është e besueshme se kjo është një prej frazave kryesore të misterit të Krishtit.
Këto dy figura, Jezusi në lavdi dhe Jezusi në vuajtje, janë dy anët e së njëjtës dashurisë së Perëndisë për njerëzimin, pasi ai u mishërua në Jezu Krishtin; siç thotë Shën Pali në letrën drejtuar Romakëve, dashuria për Zotin "shfaqet" (bëhet e dukshme) në Jezu Krishtin (Rom 8,39). Dhe, në disa raste, vetë Jezusi bëri lidhjen midis lavdisë dhe vuajtjeve kur fliste për Birin e njeriut; por është ende herët që dishepujt të kuptojnë dhe pranojnë këtë mister të Mesisë që vuan. Kjo është ndoshta arsyeja pse Jezusi u urdhëroi apostujve që të mos i tregojnë askujt atë që kishin  parë, "derisa Biri i Njeriut të ringjallet prej së vdekurish".
 Dhe Marku na tregon se ata iu bindën Jezusit, por duke menduar se çfarë mund të ishte kuptimin e fjalëve "ringjallja nga të vdekurit". Mund të mendohet se dishepujt besuan në ringjalljen e të vdekurve, si shumica e hebrenjve të kohës së tyre, por që ata e imagjinuan atë ringjallje vetëm për fundin e kohës. Dhe kështu, ata nuk e panë kuptimin e kësaj heshtjes "deri në ringjalljen e të vdekurve" që do të thotë "deri në fund të kohës"!
Një tjetër befasi për ta, sigurisht, ka qenë ky titull i Birit të njeriut që, padyshim, Jezusi ia atribuoi vetvetes: kur ai fliste për Birin e njeriut, besimtarët  izraelitë  menjëherë mendonin për profetin Daniel i cili foli për Mesinë, duke e quajtur atë "bir i njeriut"; por ky "bir i njeriut" ishte në të vërtetë një qenie kolektive, pasi profeti e quajti gjithashtu "Popullin  e Shenjtërve të Më të Lartit". Në kohën e Jezusit, kjo ide e një Mesia kolektiv ishte e zakonshme në qarqe të caktuara, në të cilët njerëzit gjithashtu flisnin me gatishmëri për "tepricen e Izraelit", domethënë, për një grupë të vogël besimtaresh besnike që do të shpëtonte botën.
Por, sigurisht, Jezusi, vetvetiu, nuk mund të konsiderohej si një qenie kolektive! Këtu përsëri, do të jetë e nevojshme të pritej Ringjallja dhe madje Rrëshajë që dishepujt e Jezusit nga Nazareti të mund të kuptojnë që Jezusi mori kokën e "Popullit të Shenjtërve të Më të Lartit" dhe se të gjithë të pagëzuarit në të gjithë botën janë ftuar të  bëhen një gjë e vetme me të, me Jezusin e Ringjallur, për të shpëtuar njerëzimin. Ja, pra, dy arsye të mira për t'i ftuar ata të mos thonë menjëherë ato gjëra që nuk i kishin kuptuar ende. Ndërkohë, atyre u kërkohet të dëgjojnë: kjo është  mënyra e vetme për të hyrë në misteret e Zotit. "Ky është Biri im i dashur, dëgjojeni".*


*KY ËSHTË BIRI IM, DJALI I DISHIRIT:  ATË DËGJOJENI!   * 


*Fraza: "ATË DËGJOJENI" tingëllon në veshët e apostujve si një jehonë e atij profesioni të besimit që ata recitojnë çdo ditë, pasi ata janë hebrenj, "Shema Israel", "Dëgjo Izraelin". Është një thirrje për të besuar pa marrë parasysh se çfarë do të ndodhë. Besimi që do të sprovohet rëndë në muajt në vijim: sepse Shpërfytyrimi ndodh në një moment  të veçant të shërbesës së Jezusit: mbaron shërbesa në Galile dhe  Jezusi tashmë mori vendimin të shkojë  në Jeruzalem dhe në kryq. Titulli i "Të dashurit" shkon në të njëjtin drejtim: sepse ishte një nga emrat që profeti Isaia i dha atij të cilin ai e quajti Shërbëtori i Zotit; ai tha se ky Mesi do të përjetonte vuajtje dhe përndjekje për të shpëtuar popullin e tij.
Por Jezusi beson se e gjithë kjo duhet të mbetet akoma e fshehtë: pikërisht sepse dishepujt nuk janë ende të gatshëm të kuptojnë (dhe turmat edhe më pak) misterin e Personit të Krishtit: kjo shkëlqim i lavdisë së Shpërfytyrimit nuk duhet të mashtrojë ata që ishin spektatorë : nuk është shenja e suksesit dhe lavdisë në mënyrën njerëzore, është shkëlqimi i dashurisë;  jemi larg nga ëndrrat të triumfit politik dhe të fuqisë magjike që ende jetojnë në apostuj dhe që do të jetojnë në ta deri në fund. Duke u dhënë atyre këtë udhëzim të heshtjes, Jezusi u jep atyre një vështrim se vetëm Ringjallja do të hedhë dritë mbi misterin e tij. Tani për tani, apostujt duhet të kthehen poshtë malit, t'i rezistojnë tundimit për t'u vendosur këtu mbi malin në një tendë të izoluar; por duhet përkundrazi të përballen me armiqësi, përndjekje, vdekje.
Vizioni u zbeh: "Tani e tutje ata panë vetëm Jezusin"; kjo fjali rezonon si një kujtesë e realitetit të tanishëm, të patjetërsueshëm. Lavdia e Krishtit, shumë e vërtetë, nuk e përjashton atë nga kërkesat e misionit të tij. Mbase udhëzimi i heshtjes që ai u jep dishepujve të tij pasqyron vullnetin e tij për të mos i shpëtuar asaj që e pret dhe për të kapërcyer për vete tundimin për t'i shpëtuar asaj?
*

----------


## ninoenina

*PËRGATITJA E LITURGJISË

E Diela e 3 Kresh.  VITI B

MË 7-3-2021


LEXIMI I 1: Da.20,1-17.*

*1 Atëherë Zoti i tha të gjitha këto fjalë:
2 “Unë jamë Zoti Hyji yt që të nxora nga dheu i Egjiptit, prej shtëpisë së skllavërisë.
3 Mos ki tjetër Zot, përveç meje.
4 Mos bëj kurrfarë idhulli, as farë përfytyrimi të gjërave që janë lart në qiell, as të gjërave që janë poshtë mbi tokë, as të gjërave që janë në ujë nën tokë. 5 Mos i adhuro ato as mos u jep farë nderimi, sepse unë, Zoti, Hyji yt, jam Hyj ziliqar që e ndëshkoj paudhësinë e etërve në fëmijë deri në të tretin e në të katërtin brez të atyre që më urrejnë, 6 por që jam i mëshirshëm me mijëra brezni për ata që më duan e i zbatojnë urdhërimet e mia.
7 Mos e merr nëpër gojë kot emrin e Zotit, Hyjit tënd, sepse Zoti s’do ta lërë pa ndëshkuar atë që do ta marrë nëpër gojë kot emrin e Zotit, Hyjit të vet.
8 Të bie në mend ta shenjtërosh ditën e shtunë: 9 gjashtë ditë puno e kryej të gjitha punët e tua; 10 kurse e shtata ditë është e shtuna e Zotit, Hyjit tënd: mos bëj kurrfarë pune ti as biri yt, as bija jote, shërbëtori yt, as shërbëtorja jote, as kafsha jote, as i huaji që banon te ti. 11 Sepse gjatë gjashtë ditëve Zoti i bëri qiellin e tokën e detin e gjithçka gjendet në to e pushoi ditën e shtatë; prandaj Zoti e bekoi ditën e shtatë dhe e shenjtëroi.
12 Nderoje babain tënd e nënën tënde që ta kesh jetën e gjatë përmbi tokë që do ta japë Zoti, Hyji yt.
13 Mos vra!
14 Mos bëj kurorëthyerje!
15 Mos vidh!
16 Mos bëj dëshmi në rrenë kundër të afërmit tënd!
17 Mos i lakmo shtëpisë së të afërmit tënd.
Mos i lakmo gruas së tij, shërbëtorit, shërbëtores; as kaut, as gomarit, asnjë gjëje që i përket atij.”*


*LECTIO DIVINA-MEDITIMI-LUTJA*



*UNË JAM ZOTI AI QË TË KA NXJERRË NGA EGJIPTI.*


*Vëllezërit tanë hebrenj e quajnë këtë tekst: "Dhjetë Fjalët", jo "Dhjetë Urdhërimet", sepse fjala e parë nuk është një urdhërim, por është më e rëndësishmja!
"Unë jam Zoti, Hyji yt, që të nxora nga toka e Egjiptit, nga shtëpia e skllavërisë” (Da.20,2). Ky verset është prologu dhe urdhërimet vijojnë; është kjo hyrje, ky prolog që justifikon gjithçka tjetër, është kjo fjali që i jep kuptim çdo gjëje tjetër. Origjinaliteti i Ligjit në Izrael nuk është përmbajtja e tij: originaliteti i Ligjit në Izrael është para së gjithash një ndodhi, që është baza, pika fillestare, shkaku i Tij: çlirimi i Egjiptit. Izraeli e di përgjithmonë se Zoti çlirues e jep Ligjin si një rrugë për të mësuar të jetojë në liri.
Ja çfarë është shkruar në librin e Ligjit të Përtërirë, i cili është një meditim teologjik që u bë pas ngjarjeve  të Eksodit, dhe pas kërkesave të Besëlidhjes me Perëndinë: "Mirë, pra, dije sot dhe thadroje thellë në zemrën tënde se Zoti është Hyj lart në qiell e poshtë mbi tokë ‑ e tjetër nuk ka!  Mbaji urdhërimet e tija dhe ligjet e tija që unë po t’i jap sot, që të jesh mirë ti dhe bijtë e tu pas teje e të qëndrosh për një kohë të gjatë mbi tokën që Zoti, Hyji yt, do të ta jape”(Dt 4, 39-40).
Prandaj, ne mund të lexojmë secilin nga urdhërimet si diçka që Zoti  ndërmerr për çlirimin e njeriut, me iniciativë të tij, ose, nëse preferojmë, si një metodë për çfarë duhet të njohë njeriu për të mësuar të jetojë në liri. E gjëra e pare që njeriu duhet të mësojë  prej fillimit për të jetuar në liri është ndalimi i idhujtarisë: "Mos ki tjetër Zot, përveç meje.                                                                                                Mos bëj kurrfarë idhulli, as farë përfytyrimi të gjërave që janë lart në qiell, as të gjërave që janë poshtë mbi tokë, as të gjërave që janë në ujë nën tokë. Mos i adhuro ato as mos u jep farë nderimi, sepse unë, Zoti, Hyji yt, jam Hyj ziliqar që e ndëshkoj paudhësinë e etërve në fëmijë deri në të tretin e në të katërtin brez të atyre që më urrejnë,  por që jam i mëshirshëm me mijëra brezni për ata që më duan e i zbatojnë urdhërimet e mia" (20, 3-6).   
Dhe gjatë gjithë Besëlidhjes së Vjetër profetët njëri pas tjetrit do të luftojnë kundër të gjithë idhujtarisë me shumë vështirësi sepse idhujtaria ishtë shumë e rrenjosur në kulturën e popullit.
Edhe sot, ata profetë do ta kishin të vështirë të kryejnë këtë punë, sepse, në fund të fundit, përkufizimi i një idhulli është  që diçka na pushton deri në pikën që të na bëjë skllevër të tij: idhulli për ne sot  mund të jetë një sekt, por edhe paraja, seksi, një ilaç ose diçka  tjetër si  televizioni, ose ndonjë profesion tjetër që përfundon duke mbushur fusha e mendimeve tona deri në pikën që na bën të harrojmë gjithçka  tjetër.
"Nuk do të bësh asnjë idhull, asnjë imazh të asaj që është lart në qiej, ose poshtë në tokë, ose në ujërat poshtë tokës": çdo imazh i Zotit është i ndaluar, sepse çdo imazh do të ishte i rremë; një imaxhë nga ana tjetër nuk e përban realitetin hyjnor: ne nuk mund ta posedojmë Zotin; Zoti është Gjithë-Tjetri, i Pamundshëm. Është vetëm me hir të mirësisë së vet të shenjtë dhe të pastër, që krejtësisht falas ai e bën veten të afërt me ne: u bë njeri!.
*

*LE TË MOS  BIEM NGA NJË SKLLAVËRI NË NJË TJETRËN.*

*
"Mos i adhuro ato as mos u jep farë nderimi, sepse unë, Zoti, Hyji yt, jam Hyj ziliqar". 
Përdoret këtu një fjalor tipik i të dashuruarve. Prandaj flitet këtu për atë  dashuri pasionante të  kërkuar nga Zoti që dëshiron që populli i tij të jetë i lirë dhe i lumtur. Një dashuri që nuk mund të ketë rivalët: Zoti nuk është xheloz për ne, por për lirinë tonë; ai dëshiron të na mbrojë nga nisja në shinat false.
Unë jam ai " që e ndëshkoj paudhësinë e etërve në fëmijë deri në të tretin e në të katërtin brez të atyre që më urrejnë, por që jam i mëshirshëm me mijëra brezni për ata që më duan e i zbatojnë urdhërimet e mia".
Në mentalitetin e kohës, nuk mund të konceptohej një Zot që nuk do të ndëshkonte; por teksti tashmë pohon shumë më fort besnikërinë e përhershme të premtuar nga Zoti për ata që janë në procesin e bërjes së Besëlidhjes me të.
Zoti ia ka zbuluar njeriut emrin e vet: kjo do të thotë në gjuhën biblike "Zoti e ka bërë të njohur veten njeriut". Do të ishte një gjë monstruoze të përpiqemi ta përdorim këtë dhuratë të mrekullueshme për të keqen. Dhe meqenëse Zoti nuk ka asnjë kontakt me të keqen, kjo gjë monstruoze do të ishte më ne fund një ndarje nga Zoti,  një dënim i vetvetes . Ky është kuptimi i shprehjes: "Sepse  Zoti s’do ta lërë pa ndëshkuar atë që do ta marrë nëpër gojë kot emrin e Zotit, Hyjit të vet" (v.7).  2
 Urdhërimet e para kishin të bënin me marrëdhënien tonë me Perëndinë. Pastaj vijnë urdhërimet në lidhje me marrëdhënien tonë me të tjerët: prindërit dhe pastaj të gjithë të tjerët. "Nderoje babain tënd e nënën tënde që ta kesh jetën e gjatë përmbi tokë që do ta japë Zoti, Hyji yt...Mos bëj dëshmi në rrenë kundër të afërmit tënd!".
 Sepse marrëdhënia me Zotin dhe marrëdhënia me të tjerët janë të lidhura ngushtë. Urdhërimet e fundit janë në formë negative: udhëzime të thjeshta për jetën në shoqëri; na mbetet të gjëjmë  një mënyrë konkretë e pozitivë  për t' i vënë në praktikë në jetën tonë e prëditëshme. Secili prej këtyre urdhërimeve, në mënyrën e vet, na ndihmon në  punën për çlirimin e  vetvetes dhe e  të tjerëve. Veçanërisht, e bëjnë këtë punë ata urdhërime që  na çlirojnë shikimin: të mos lakmojmë atë që nuk na takon. është me të vërtetë një nga rrugët për lirinë shpirtërore.
Mund të shtohet vetëm se mirësia e premtuar atyre që e zbatojnë ligjin, është shumë e fortë dhe ripërsëritur shumë herë në Librin e Ligjit të përtërirë: Ja një shëmbull: “E kur nesër yt bir të të pyesë e të të thotë: ‘Ç’kuptim kanë këto rregullore, urdhërime e ligje që jua dha Zoti, Hyji ynë?’, ti përgjigjju: ‘Ishim skllevër të faraonit në Egjipt, dhe Zoti na nxori me dorë të fuqishme prej Egjiptit dhe bëri shenja të mëdha e mrekulli ndër sy tanë në Egjipt kundër faraonit dhe mbarë shtëpisë së tij. Ne na nxori prej andej, që të na shpjerë e të na e japë tokën, të cilën me përbetim ua premtoi etërve tanë. Asohere Zoti na urdhëroi t’i vëmë në zbatim të gjitha këto urdhërime e të druajmë Zotin, Hyjin tonë, që të jemi të lumtur gjatë gjithë jetës sonë siç jemi edhe sot. Ne do të jemi të drejtë nëse do t’i zbatojmë të gjitha këto urdhërime në praninë e Zotit, Hyjit tonë, ashtu siç na ka urdhëruar” (LP. 6,20-25).
*

----------


## ninoenina

*PËRGATITJA E LITURGJISË

E DIELA 3 KRESH.   VITI B

MË 7-3-2021


PSALMI: 19, 8-9. 10-11.*

*8 I përsosur është Ligji i Zotit, shpirtin përtërin;                                                                                                   për tu besuar është Dëshmia e Zotit, të miturve u jep dijen.
9 Urdhërimet e Zotit janë të drejta, kënaqin zemrën;                                                                urdhri i Zotit është i qartë, dritë u jep syve.
10 E panjollë është frika e Zotit, nuk ndërron në shekuj të shekujve;                                                                 gjyqet e Zotit janë të vërteta, të gjitha njësoj të drejta.
11 Më të çmueshme se ari, se më i pastri ar,                                                                                                            më të ëmbla se mjalti,se hoja që rrjedh mjaltë.*


*LECTIO DIVINA-MEDITIMI-LUTJA.
*

*LIGJI: DHURATA E ZOTIT.*

*Ne jemi gjithmonë të habitur kur zbulojmë se sa e do populli  Izraelit Ligjin, sepse e konsideron atë një dhuratë nga Zoti, Zoti i Sinait, Ai që i zbuloi Emrin e tij Moisiut, Ai që zgjodhi këtë popull midis të gjithë popujve të tokës dhe e liroi ... Ai që i propozoi Aleancës së tij këtij populli për ta shoqëruar gjatë gjithë ekzistencës së tij ... Ai, së fundmi, i cili vazhdon punën e tij të çlirimit duke propozuar Ligjin e tij.

Asnjëherë nuk duhet të harrohet se, para çdo gjëje, populli izraelit ka bërë eksperiencën e  çlirimit të sjellë nga Zoti i tij. Dhe "urdhërimet" janë dhënë si një ndihmë për  daljen nga Egjipti: urdhërimet kanë bërë të mundshëm me udhëzimët e tyre fitimin e  çlirimit. Zoti "nxori" (është shprehja e shenjtëruar) popullin e tij nga zinxhirët e skllavërisë:  ai do ta nxjerrë Popullin e tij  nga të gjithë zinxhirët e tjerë që e pengojnë njerëzit  të jenë të lumtur. Në këtë konsiston  Besëlidhja e Përjetshme: deri në mbariminn e botës, Zoti do të vaszhdojë ta çlirojë Popullin e tij  nga çdo zinxhirë që të jetë i lumtur!.
Eksodi ishte rruga e tij për në Tokën e Premtuar; bindja ndaj Ligjit është rruga drejt Tokës së Premtuar të vërtetë, drejt Atdheut të ardhshëm të njerëzimit. Meditimet më të bukura mbi Ligjin gjenden në Librin e Ligjit të Përtërirë; për shembull: "Shqyrtoji kohët e lashta që qenë para teje, që prej ditës kur Zoti e krijoi njeriun përmbi tokë, shqyrto prej një skaji të rruzullit në tjetrin: A ka ndodhur ndonjë gjë kaq e madhe? A është dëgjuar një gjë e tillë?  A ka ndokund ndonjë popull që e ka dëgjuar Hyjin duke folur prej mesit të zjarrit, siç e dëgjove ti dhe të ketë mbetur gjallë?  Ose, a ka sprovuar ndonjë herë Hyji të hyjë e të marrë për vete një komb në mes të një populli tjetër me provë, me shenja e me mrekulli, me luftë, me dorë të fortë, me krah të ngritur e me tmerr të madh siç i bëri të gjitha këto ndër sytë tuaj për ju Zoti, Hyji juaj, në Egjipt?!
 Kjo tu dëftua ty që ta dish se Zoti është vetë Hyji dhe se nuk ka tjetër përveç atij.  Prej qiellit bëri ta dëgjosh zërin e tij që të mësonte; përmbi tokë ta ka dëftuar zjarrin e vet të madh dhe i dëgjove fjalët e tija prej mesit të zjarrit,  sepse i deshi etërit e tu dhe i zgjodhi për vete pasardhësit e tyre. Ai të nxori me fuqinë e vet prej Egjiptit dhe me një forcë të madhe,  për të dëbuar para teje, në hyrjen tënde, popuj më të mëdhenj e më të fortë se ti, për të të futur ty në vendin e tyre e për ta dhënë ty tokën e tyre për pronë siç po sheh se po ndodh sot.
Mirë, pra, dije sot dhe thadroje thellë në zemrën tënde se Zoti është Hyj lart në qiell e poshtë mbi tokë ‑ e tjetër nuk ka!  Mbaji urdhërimet e tija dhe ligjet e tija që unë po ti jap sot, që të jesh mirë ti dhe bijtë e tu pas teje e të qëndrosh për një kohë të gjatë mbi tokën që Zoti, Hyji yt, do të ta japë (Lp. 4,32-40). Ose thjesht: "Dëgjo, o Izrael, mbaj e zbatoji që të jesh mirë e që gjithnjë të shtohesh në vendin që rrjedh qumësht e mjaltë siç ta ka premtuar Zoti, Hyji i etërve të tu" (Dt 6,3). Psalmi ynë përgjigjet me jehonë: " Urdhërimet e Zotit janë të drejta, kënaqin zemrën:    Urdhërimet e Zotit janë të drejta, ato gëzojnë zemrën" (Ps 19,9).
*


*KODI I RRUGËS SË LIRISË.*


*Siguria e madhe e fituar gjatë gjithë historisë biblike është se Zoti dëshiron që çdo njeri të jetë i lumtur dhe për këtë ai i jep atij mjetet. Një mjet shumë i thjeshtë dhe i mjaftueshëm është që ta dëgjojë Fjalën e Zotit të shkruar në Ligj. Shtegu është i sinjalizuar, urdhërimet  janë si tabela në anë të rrugës, për të na paralajmëruar, duke e parë me sy,  për një rrezik të mundshëm: "Urdhri i Zotit është i qartë, dritë u jep syve". Dita ditës, Ligji është rruga që duhet ta njihet, ai na mëson: rrënja e fjalës "Tevra" në hebraisht do të thotë para së gjithash "të mësosh": "I përsosur është Ligji i Zotit, shpirtin përtërin; për tu besuar është Dëshmia e Zotit, të miturve u jep dijen" (v.8).
Fjala "të miturve" na përkujton këtu fjalët e Jezusit: "...nëse nuk ktheheni e nuk bëheni si fëmijët, nuk do të hyni në Mbretërinë e qiellit. Prandaj, kush e përul vetveten e bëhet i vogël si ky fëmijë, ai është më i madhi në Mbretërinë e qiellit" (Mt.18,4): Fëmijët, të vëgjëlit, të miturit, të përulurit, të varfërit, njerëzit të thjeshtë dhe të përvuajtur... nuk ishin në atë kohë në qendër të vëmendjes së shoqërisë si sot, por edhe në atë kohë ishin ata që Zoti i preferonte sepse ishin ata që pranonin, atëherë si sot, me më shumë pëlqim mësimin e Zotit, mësimin e Ligjit, ata që kërkonin me gjithë zemër atëherë por edhe sot, të ndjekin Ligjin e Zotit. Ai që lutet në këtë psalm është sigurisht  në këtë gjendje shpirtërore, pasi pak më tej, ai i lutet Zotit ta ndihmojë që të këmbëngulë me përulësi në të njejtën gjendje shpirtërore: " Shërbëtori yt me kujdes i mëson:...ruaje shërbëtorin tënd, o Zot, prej krenarisë, që të mos më zotërojë ajo, atëherë do të jem i patëmetë, i pastër krejtësisht prej mëkatit të madh" (Ps. 19,12.14).  


Pikërisht këtyre njerëzve të ulët u drejtohet libri i Ligjit të përtërirë: " E tani, o Izrael, çfarë kërkon Zoti, Hyji yt, prej teje? Kërkon që ta druash Zotin, Hyjin tënd, të ecësh udhëve të tija, ta duash e ti shërbesh Zotit, Hyjit tënd, me gjithë zemrën tënde e me gjithë shpirtin tënd, ti mbash rregullat e urdhërimet e Zotit, që po ti jap unë sot për të mirën tënde" (Dt 10,12-13). Dhe profeti Mikeah bën jehonë: "  Tështë dëftuar çështë e mirë, o njeri, e çka Zoti kërkon prej teje: skërkon tjetër pos të zbatosh drejtësinë, të duash mirësinë, të jetosh kujdesshëm me Hyjin tënd! (Mi 6.8).  Nuk ka ndonjë kërkesë tjetër, as nuk ka ndonjë mënyrë tjetër për të qenë të lumtur.
Për të shprehur lumturinë që besimtarët ndërtojnë ditë pas dite, kur ata thjesht ndjekin, por me besnikëri, Ligjin e Zotit, autori i psalmit tonë na ofron dy imazhe:  Vendimet e Zotit janë të drejta dhe me të vërtetë të drejta, më të dëshirueshme se ari , sesa një masë ari të imët, më e shijshme se mjalti që rrjedh nga krehrat. Kështu që të thuash se, pasuria e vërtetë e jetës tënde, lumturia e vërtetë, është Besëlidhja me Zotin. Këto mendime shprehen në vargjët 9-12 e psalmit, që mund të lexojmë.

Kjo ishte përvoja e madhe shpirtërore e Izraelit gjatë Eksodit në shkretëtirën e Sinait: një përvojë paradoksale sepse shkretëtira, saktësisht, është një vend i varfërisë. Por pikërisht atje, Populli i Zgjedhur ka përjetuar pasurinë më të madhe në botë, praninë e Zotit. Libri i Ligjit të Përtërirë, kur u kujton njerëzve të gjithë kujdesin që Zoti u dha atyre gjatë Eksodit, thotë: "Si shqiponja që bën gjira kur do zogjtë ti mësojë tfluturojnë, mbi ta i hap e i palon krahët: ashtu e mori Izraelin, e mbarti mbi flatrat e veta. Zoti vetëm e udhëhoqi, tjetër zot nuk qe me Të. E vendosi mbi bjeshkë tlarta, tushqehej me fryte ttokës: që të thithte mjaltë prej qete, edhe vaj prej shkëmbi të gjallë" (Dt 32,11-13). Është shumë i bukur imaxhi i Zoti që e merr Popullin e vet mbi krahët e vet dhe e vendos mbi bjeshkë e pastaj e ushqen më mjaltë prej qete. Mana, gjithashtu, sepse është e ëmbël dhe sepse është një dhuratë nga Zoti, krahasohet me mjaltin: "Këtë ushqim shtëpia e Izraelit e quajti manë. Ishte porsi kokrra e koriandrit, e bardhë, kurse shijen e kishte porsi kulaçi me mjaltë" (Da 16,31). Tani e tutje nuk do të flitet më për qepët e Egjiptit, por për mjaltin e Kanaanit: me të vërtetë kishte mjaltë edhe në Egjipt, por, kur pasardhësit e Jakobit ishin në Egjipt, ata ende nuk e kishin provuar Eksodin dhe Prezencën e Zotit.
*

----------


## ninoenina

*PËRGATITJA E LITURGJISË

E DIELA E 3 KRESH  VITI B

MË 7-3-2021.


LEXIMI I UNGJILLIT:  Gj. 2,13-25.*


*13 Ishin afër Pashkët e hebrenjve e Jezusi u ngjit në Jerusalem.                                                        14 Në Tempull gjeti shitës qesh, delesh e pëllumbash dhe këmbyes të hollash duke ndenjur aty.                                                                                                                                               15 Atëherë punoi një frushkull konopësh dhe i dëboi nga Tempulli të gjithë së bashku me dele e me qe. Këmbyesve u derdhi të hollat dhe u rrëzoi tavolinat.  16 Shitësve të pëllumbave u tha: “Hiqini këta prej këndej e mos e bëni shtëpinë e Atit tim, shtëpi tregtie!”                                                                                                                           17 Nxënësit e tij u kujtuan se është në Shkrimin e shenjtë: “Zelli për Shtëpinë tënde më bren!”                                                                                                                                                     18 Atëherë ndërhynë judenjtë dhe e pyetën: “Ç’shenjë na jep duke vepruar kështu?”                                                                                                                                                   19 Jezusi iu përgjigj: “Rrënojeni këtë Tempull e unë do ta rindërtoj për tri ditë!”                                  20 “Dyzet e gjashtë vjet zgjati ndërtimi i këtij Tempulli ‑ iu përgjigjën judenjtë ‑ e ti do ta ndërtosh për tri ditë?”                                                                                                                                          21 Porse Jezusi foli për tempullin e trupit të vet.                                                                     22 Kur u ringjall prej së vdekuri, atëherë u ra ndër mend nxënësve se këtë kishte dashur të thotë dhe i besuan Shkrimit të shenjtë e fjalës që tha Jezusi.                                      23 Gjatë qëndrimit të Jezusit në Jerusalem në kohë të festës së Pashkëve, shumë besuan në Emrin e tij, kur panë shenjat që bëri.                                                                                                          24 Porse vetë Jezusi nuk kishte shumë besim në ta, sepse i njihte mirë të gjithë. 25 Nuk kishte nevojë t’i dëshmonte kush për njeriun: sepse ai e dinte mirë çka njeriu ndryn përbrenda.
*


*LECTIO DIVINA-MEDITIMI-LUTJA*


*ZEMËRIMI I  PROFETIT.*

*Le ta vëmë veten në vendin e atyre që ishin dëshmitarë të këtij zemërimi të Jezusit: për një kohë të gjatë, në sheshin e tempullit, ka pasur tregtarë kafshësh; kur njerëzit vinin në pelegrinazh në Jeruzalem, ndonjëherë nga shumë larg, shpresonin  të gjenin atje  kafshët  për t’i blerë dhe për t'i ofruar ato si flijime. Sa për këmbyesit e parave,  ata që shkonin në pelegrinash, kishin nevojë  për para: sepse monedhat e prera me figurën e perandoit romak nuk mund të përdoreshin për të blerë kafshët  e fljimeve dhe gjëra të tjera në kohën e festës! Por jashtë shesin e Tempulllit  përdoreshin vetëm monedha të okupatorit romak. Për këtë arsye, kur arrinin  në Jeruzalem, ata që shkonin në pelerinash, kishin nevojë të këmbyenin  atë para që u nevojitej, me monedhën hebraike dhe kjo gjë bëhej vetëm në shesin e Tempullit. Po pse bëhet merak?  
Siç ndodhi shpesh, Jezusi më parë vepronte, pastaj shpjegonte: por njerëzit  nuk e kuptonin mirë, ose aspak. Do ta kuptonin më vonë: "Kur u ringjall prej së vdekuri, atëherë u ra ndër mend nxënësve se këtë kishte dashur të thotë dhe i besuan Shkrimit të shenjtë e fjalës që tha Jezusi ". (v 22). Dhe përsëri, jo të gjithë do ta kuptonin atë...
Tani për tani, dhuna e Jezuit është e papritur, fjalët e tij nuk janë të kuptueshme! Dhe qortimi i tij ndaj shitësve (" mos e bëni shtëpinë e Atit tim, shtëpi tregtie!”) sugjeron që ai mendon se ai është një profet; Jeremia kishte thënë: "Pse a shpellë cubash është bërë kjo Shtëpi, mbi të cilën është thirrur emri im ndër sytë tuaj?" (Jer 7,11). Më mirë, ai e merr veten plotësisht për Mesi: sepse profeti Zakaria kishte paralajmëruar: "Nuk do të ketë më tregtar në Shtëpinë e Zotit të Plotfuqishëm atë ditë" (nënkuptohet në ditën e ardhjes së Mesisë ( Za 14, 10).  Dhe, ndoshta edhe më keq, kur flet për tempullin në Jeruzalem, ai guxon të thotë se Temçulli është: "Shtëpia e Atit tim".
Përballë këtij pretendimi, ekzistojnë dy qëndrime të mundshme: që të hapen veshët gjerë për  të kuptuar (kjo është ajo që bëjnë dishepujt), ose përndryshe që të vendoset ky Mesi me pretendimet e tij, ky Mesi i rremë, në vend të tij (ky është qëndrimi i atyre që Gjoni  i quan: "hebrenjtë", për ta ai nuk është asgjë ). Në të vërtetë, ata janë të gjithë hebrenj. Por disa prej tyre tashmë e kishin  parë Jezusin në punë: dhe që nga Pagëzimi në brigjet e Jordanit, që nga festa e martesës në Kanë, ata kishin  ndier disa herë se ua thoshte zemra që Jezusi ishte me të vërtetë Mesia; atëherë ata ishin të përgatitur të njihnin në qëndrimin e Jezusit një gjest profetik.
Madje, për të thënë të vërtetën, të gjithë e dinin që kafshët e flijuara nuk duhet të ishin aty: normalisht tregtarët e bagëtive duhet të kishin qenë në Luginën e Cedronit dhe në shpatet e Malit të Ullinjve. Gradualisht, ata iu afruan tempullit derisa u vendosën në esplanadë! Për këtë Jezusi i qorton ata, dhe me të drejtë.
Pastaj një frazë nga Psalmi 68/69 kthehet në kujtesën e dishepujve: “Zelli për Shtëpinë tënde më bren!”.                                                                                                               Është ankesa e dikujt që përndiqet për shkak të besimit të tij: "Sepse për shkak tëndin e mbarta poshtërimin, turpi ma mbuloi fytyrën, u bëra i huaj për vëllezërit e mi, i panjohur për bijtë e nënës sime. Pse shkrihem në zell për Shtëpinë tënde, përbuzjet e atyre që ty të përqeshin, ranë mbi mua" (69,8-11).  Psalmi flet në kohën e shkuar: " Shkrihem në zell për Shtëpinë tënde" (Zelli për shtëpinë tënde më ka ngrënë" në qoftë përkthehet fjalë për fjalën nga origjinali), ndërsa Gjoni e përsërit këtë frazë në të ardhmen: "Zelli për Shtëpinë tënde më bren" ( "Zelli për shtëpinë tënde do të më ha" në qoftë se përkthehet fjalë për fjalë (v. 17). Një mënyrë për të njoftuar përndjekjen që pret Jezusin dhe që tashmë po fillon diku tjetër! Ne jemi akoma në fillim të Ungjillit të Gjonit, por gjyqi i Jezusit është skicuar tashmë. Së shpejti ankesa e të përndjekurve për drejtësi do të vlejë plotësisht për të: "Dashuria e shtëpisë tënde do të jetë mundimi im".
*


*SHKATËRRONI KËTË TEMPULL, DHE PËR TRE DITË UNË DO TA RINDËRTOJ.
*

*Ata që Gjoni i quan "Judenj", nuk kanë të njëjtën mirësi ndaj jezusit si dishepujt e tij. Për ta ai nuk është asgjë: një Galileas (dhe a mund të dalë diçka e mirë prej andej?).  Dhe ai e lejon veten të kritikojë praktikat e zakonshme të Tempullit?!. Le të jemi të drejtë: ata nuk janë domosdoshmërisht në gabim,  kur i kërkojnë atij të justifikojë veten ... "Ç’shenjë na jep duke vepruar kështu?" (v.18), 
përgjigjja e Jezusit do të bëhet e ndritshme për besimtarët pas Ringjalljes: “Rrënojeni këtë Tempull e unë do ta rindërtoj për tri ditë!”. Për momentin, është keqkuptimi total: “Dyzet e gjashtë vjet zgjati ndërtimi i këtij Tempulli ‑ iu përgjigjën judenjtë ‑ e ti do ta ndërtosh për tri ditë?”; në logjikë të mirë, nuk mund të vërtetojmë se ata janë në gabim. Një njeri i vetëm natyrisht nuk mund të ndërmarrë një punë të tillë! Ai nuk mund ta bëjë atë për tre ditë, as për dyzet e gjashtë vjet, as gjatë gjithë jetës!
Ky tempull madhështor, i respektuar nga të gjithë, sepse është shenja e dukshme e pranisë së Zotit në mes të popullit të tij, ky tempull nuk pret asgjë nga marangozi i Nazaretit. Me fjalët e tij... "Për tre ditë..." ai  vërteton që është paksa i shkurtër ...
Edhe pse ... për një hebre të mësuar me Shkrimet, “tre ditë” ishte një numër për të cilin flitej shpesh: zakonisht ishte një mënyrë simbolike për të thënë: "Zoti sigurisht do të ndërhyjë"; ne e lexojmë këtë në librin e Ozesë, për shembull (Os 6); megjithatë, librin e Osesë, hebrenjtë tanë e dinin atë për mend me siguri! Po, por ... profetët, ne e dimë që ata flasin në këtë mënyrë, në një mënyrë enigmatike, simbolike ... por ai, në sytë e tyre, nuk është profet!
I gjithë problemi është atje, sipas Gjonit: dhe nëse ai e vendosi këtë episod të tempullit në fillim të shërbesës publike të Jezusit. ndërsa tre Ungjijtë e tjerë e vendosin atë në të kundërtën në fund, ndoshta është për të na lajmëruar se  ekzistojnë paragjykime që nuk lejojnë që Zoti të flasë qartë e lirisht. Dishepujt nuk i kishin këto paramendime, dhe për këtë ishin në gjendje ta shoqëronin Jezusin hap pas hapi dhe ta zbulonin atë pak nga pak; përkundrazi, kundërshtarët e Jezusit janë mbyllur në sigurinë e tyre; ata me të vërtetë e humbën mundësinë që ta pranonin këtë zbulim të jashtëzakonshëm, të cilin gjithsesi e prisnin me gjithë zemrën e tyre: tani e tutje, prania e Zotit nuk është në një konstruksion prej guri, por në zemrën e njerëzimit, në trupin e Një të Ringjalluri.

*

----------


## ninoenina

*PËRGATITJA E LITURGJISË

E DIELA E 4 E KRESH.  VITI B

MË 14 – 3 – 2021



LEXIMI I 1: 2Kr. 36,14-16.19-23.
*

*Gjatë mbretërimit të Sedecias 
14 Gjithashtu edhe të gjithë krerët e priftërinjve si dhe populli mbarë i shumuan pabesnikëritë e veta, duke i ndjekur fëlliqësitë e paganëve e duke e dhunuar Shtëpinë e Zotit që vetë Zoti e kishte shuguruar në Jerusalem.
15 E pra, Zoti, Hyji i etërve të tyre, ua dërgonte me kujdes e ditë për ditë lajmëtarët e vet për t’i qortuar, sepse i dhimbsej populli i vet dhe banesa e vet. 16 Por ata i përqeshnin lajmëtarët e Hyjit, i merrnin për asgjë fjalët e tija dhe i vinin në lojë profetët derisa mbërriti në kulm hidhërimi i Zotit kundër popullit të tij e më s’kishte shërim.
19 Atëherë armiqtë e dogjën Shtëpinë e Hyjit, e rrënuan murin e Jerusalemit, i dogjën të gjitha pallatet, rrënuan gjithçka ishte me vlerë.
20 Mbreti i humbi në Babiloni ata që i shpëtuan shpatës dhe u bënë skllevër të mbretit e të bijve të tij derisa u vendos mbretëria persiane,                                              21 për t’u plotësuar fjala që Zoti e tha me gojën e Jeremisë: “Derisa toka të mos i zhdetyrojë të shtunat e veta, do të pushojë për tërë kohën djerr, deri që të mbushen shtatëdhjetë vjet”.
22 Në vitin e parë të Kirit, mbretit të Persisë, për të shkuar në vend fjala e Zotit, që e kishte thënë me gojën e Jeremisë, Zoti e zgjoi shpirtin e Kirit, mbretit të Persisë, i cili shpalli ‑ madje edhe me shkrim ‑ në mbarë mbretërinë e vet:                   23 ”Kështu urdhëron Kiri, mbreti i Persisë: Zoti, Hyji i qiellit, m’i dhuroi të gjitha mbretëritë e dheut dhe Ai më urdhëroi t’ia ndërtoj Shtëpinë në Jerusalem, që është në Judé. Me cilindo prej jush që i përket popullit të tij, Zoti, Hyji i tij, qoftë me të; secili le të shkojë atje”.*



*LECTIO DIVINA – MEDITIMI-LUTJA


KOKËFORTËSIA E NJERËZVE DHE DURIMI I PERËDDISË.*

*Nga viti 598, mbreti i Babilonisë, Nabukodonozori është zotëria në Jeruzalem; ai plaçkiti dhe rrëmbeu tempullin; ai emëroi dhe shkarkoi mbretërit; dhe për të hedhur vullnetet e këqija, ai tashmë po kryen një deportim masiv; libri i dytë i Mbretërve (kapitulli 24) tregon se ai dëboi të gjithë Jeruzalemin, të gjithë krerët, të gjithë njerëzit e pasur, domethënë ai dëboi dhjetë mijë njerëz, të gjithë mjeshtrit e metaleve, bravandreqësit, dhe natyrisht, ushtarët kështu që  'vetëm njerëzit e vegjël kishin mbetur në vendin.
Ai e zgjodhi Sedecian si mbret në Jeruzalem. Sedecia do të mbretërojë nga 598 deri në 587 para Krishtit. Por Sedecia nuk ishte më i bindur, i përvuajtur, i urtë se të tjerët, as ndaj Zotit, as ndaj profetëve të tij, as ndaj Perandorit të momentit, Nabukodonozorit. Në vitin 587, ky bëri për herë të dytë rrethimin e Jeruzalemit dhe shkatërroi revoltën e Sédécias. Rrethimi zgjati më shumë se tetëmbëdhjetë muaj dhe pastaj u përfundua shkatërrimi e Jeruzalemit. Pothuajse të gjithë njerëzit u dëbuan. Në përgjithësi, është nga viti 587 që llogaritet kohëzgjatja e Mërgimit në Babiloni. Një Mërgim që do të zgjaste derisa Nabukodonozori u shtyp vetë   nga fuqia e re në rritje në Lindjen e Mesme, Irani, i quajtur ende Persia, në atë kohë.
Politika e Kirit, mbretit të Persisë, do të kishte qenë në dobi të  banorëve të Jeruzalemit: në mënyrë sistematike, ai i ktheu në vendin e tyre të origjinës të gjitha popullatat e dëbuar në mergim nga Nabukononozori; popullsia hebreje si dhe populsi të tjerët patën dobi nga ky ndryshim i politikës që   kishte qenë kaq i papritur saqë njerëzit kishin parë në të dorën e Zotit:
"Në vitin e parë të Kirit, mbretit të Persisë, për të shkuar në vend fjala e Zotit, që e kishte thënë me gojën e Jeremisë, Zoti e zgjoi shpirtin e Kirit, mbretit të Persisë, i cili shpalli ‑ madje edhe me shkrim ‑ në mbarë mbretërinë e vet:                    ”Kështu urdhëron Kiri, mbreti i Persisë: Zoti, Hyji i qiellit, m’i dhuroi të gjitha mbretëritë e dheut dhe Ai më urdhëroi t’ia ndërtoj Shtëpinë në Jerusalem, që është në Judé. Me cilindo prej jush që i përket popullit të tij, Zoti, Hyji i tij, qoftë me të; secili le të shkojë atje” (Kr.36,22-23) në Jeruzalem.                                                           Por çfarë tha Jeremia? Ai thjesht kishte luajtur rolin e tij si profet: duke kujtuar vazhdimisht ligjin e Zotit dhe duke kërcënuar njerëzit me ndëshkime më të këqija, nëse ata nuk do të konvertoheshin! Për zhgënjimin e tij, ngjarjet e kishin provuar atë të drejtë.
Për autorin e Kronikave, e gjithë kjo është e qartë: Zoti i durueshëm pati durim: ai paralajmëroi njerëzit e tij, ashtu siç dikush mund të paralajmërojë një tjetër që është në  rrezik  në buzë të një gremine; por as populli dhe as mbreti nuk donin të dëgjonin asgjë: "...të gjithë krerët e priftërinjve si dhe populli mbarë i shumuan pabesnikëritë e veta, duke i ndjekur fëlliqësitë e paganëve e duke e dhunuar Shtëpinë e Zotit që vetë Zoti e kishte shuguruar në Jerusalem" (Kr.26. 14).
Duke lexuar Jereminë, kuptohet  se qortimi më i madh që ai i drejton popullit të tij, është që Populli i Zgjedhurtë kishte shpërfytyruar plotësisht fenë e Besëlidhjes: jo vetëm që nuk e respektonin më Shabatin, por mbi të gjitha ata ranë përsëri në idhujtari, dhe, gjëra më e keqe e idhujtarisë së asaj  kohe, kishin rifilluar të bëjnë sakrifica njerëzore. Urdhërimet ndaj Zotit që duhet të respektohen, janë braktisur ... urdhërimet ndaj të tjerëve për të mirën e tyre janë braktisur.
Zoti, ai, nuk e harroi Besëlidhjen e tij: ai ishte gjithmonë "Perëndia i etërve të tyre": që nga koha e patriarkëve, Abrahamit, Isakut, Jakobit ... "Pa pritur dhe pa u lodhur, ai dërgoi lajmëtarët e tij"; nuk është për të mbrojtur interesat e tij që Zoti i kujton vazhdimisht urdhërimet, përmes profetëve të tij; Jeremia ka këtë thënie të jashtëzakonshme: " A thua më poshtërojnë mua ‑ është fjala e Zotit ‑ e jo vetveten për turpin e vet?»(Jer 7,19). Ajo që ai thotë me këtë, është që njerëzit, e çliruar nga Zoti, e bëjnë veten skllevër të perëndive të rreme dhe bien përsëri në praktika të padenja për njerëzit e lirë: " Sepse dy të këqija bëri populli im: më la mua, burimin e ujit të gjallë, që të hapë për vete puse, puse të shpuara që s’mund ta mbajnë dot ujët! Vallë a skllav është Izraeli, apo skllav i lindur në shtëpi? Përse, pra, erdh e u bë pre?" (Jr 2, 13-14).
*


*KUR NJERËZIT JANË SHKAKU I TË KËQIJAVE TË TYRE.*


*Por dihet  se si i trajtuan ata profetët: “Por ata i përqeshnin lajmëtarët e Hyjit, i merrnin për asgjë fjalët e tija dhe i vinin në lojë profetët derisa mbërriti në kulm hidhërimi i Zotit kundër popullit të tij e më s’kishte shërim...(2 Kr.36,16).   Atëherë ndodhi ajo që duhej të ndodhte: Zoti, besnik ndaj Fjalës së tij, u kishte premtuar atyre lumturi nëse  u binden urdhërimeve të tij dhe fatkeqësi nëse ata nuk u binden ; besnikëria e tij ndaj asaj Fjale kërkoi që ai më në fund të godiste. Në fund të fundit: "... mbërriti në kulm hidhërimi i Zotit kundër popullit të tij e më s’kishte shërim...".  Në fund të fundit, nuk kishte më ilaç për zemërimin e Zotit të rritur kundër popullit të tij. Vetëm një ishte ilaçi që nevojtej për shërim të zemërimit hyjnor: Besnikëria ndaj Besëlidhjes…
Ne jemi të befasuar që një tekst  biblik i shkruar në një kohë relativisht vonë, ende flet për "zemërimin" e Zotit, sikur Zoti të mund, ashtu si ne, të kënaqej me këto qëndrime, me këto ndjenja që i turpërojnë edhe njerëzit; por është konteksti historik ai që kërkon këtë lloj ligjërimi: rreziku i idhujtarisë është ende i pranishëm, padyshim. Për t'i imponuar besim një Zoti të vetëm, nuk ka rrugë tjetër përveç se t'i ngarkosh atij përgjegjësinë për të gjitha ngjarjet: si katastrofën e Mërgimit, ashtu edhe, më pas, kthimin e lejuar nga Kiri. Në këtë fazë të reflektimit teologjik, domosdoshmërisht mendohet: nëse ai nuk është Mjeshtri i gjithçkaje, ka perëndi të tjerë. Më vonë, ndërsa bëhen përparime në meditime të këtyre temave teologjike, do të zbulohet se të gjitha ndjenjat tona njerëzore të zemërimit dhe hakmarrjes janë krejtësisht të huaja për Zotin, Gjithë-Tjetrin, sepse në të ka vetëm një realitet: Dashuria. Hyji është dashuria.
Ndërkohë, autori i librit të Kronikave tashmë ka gjetur një mënyrë për të pohuar dy gjëra kapitale të besimit: së pari, Zoti mbetet gjithmonë "Zoti i etërve" pavarësisht nga pabesia e popullit të tij dhe ai do të bëjë gjithçka për të parandaluar që ai popull i tij të bjerë në greminë. Së dyti, kur njerëzit janë në greminë, ata do të gjejnë një rrugëdalje, sepse asgjë nuk është e pamundur për Perëndinë.
*

----------


## ninoenina

*PËRGATITJA E LITURGJISË

Diela e 4 KRESH.   VITI B

MË 14  3 - 2021*



*PSALMI: 136  (137), 1  6*


*1 Mbi lumenj të Babilonit, atje rrinim e lotonim e nëpër mend shkonim Sionin.
2 Në shelgje, në mes të tij, qestet tona në degë i varëm.
3 Shih atje shpërngulësit tanë tu këndojmë prej nesh kërkuan,                                                                                                 të gëzohemi shtypësit urdhëronin: Na i këndoni këngët e Sionit!
4 Po si mundim ti këndojmë këngët e Zotit në dhe të huaj?
5 Oh, mu thaftë‑o krahu mua, Jerusalem për në të harrofsha,
6 për qellzë gjuha mu kaptë mua, të të kujtoj ty nëse unë pushofsha,
në mos e vënça Jerusalemin mbi të gjitha gëzimet e mia!
*

*

LECTIO DIVINA - MEDITIMI - LUTJA.



DHIMBJA E MËRGIMTARËVE.*

*Ky psalm flet në kohën e shkuar: për këtë arsye mund të thuhet se mërgimtarët tashmë janë  kthyer përsëri, në vendin e tyre; në të vërtetë, pas kthimit nga Mërgimi në Babiloni, ishte zakon të festohej çdo vit një ditë zie dhe pendimi në datën e përvjetorit të marrjes së Jeruzalemit nga Nabukodonosori. Gjatë një kremtimi pendimi, në tempullin e rindërtuar përfundimisht,  kujtohej kjo periudhë e tmerrshme: "Mbi lumenj të Babilonit, atje rrinim e lotonim e nëpër mend shkonim Sionin" (v.1) .     Në brigjet e lumenjve të Babilonisë, mërgimtarët  ishin ulur dhe qanin, duke kujtuar Sionin. Të gjithë të mërguarit e botës mund ta njohin veten në këtë ankesë; lotët e kujtesës, së pari, në një tokë të huaj; emrat e qytetit të dashur, Sionit, Jeruzalemit, shfaqen në secilën strofë. Më keq, kjo "tokë e huaj" është armiqësore, sarkastike dhe malli përzihet me poshtërim: "Shih atje shpërngulësit tanë tu këndojmë prej nesh kërkuan, të gëzohemi shtypësit urdhëronin: Na i këndoni këngët e Sionit! (v.3)  Fituesit  kërkonin këngë prej tyre, dhe xhelatët e tyre melodi të gëzueshme: "Na këndoni, thoshnin, ndonjë këngë të Sionit!". Një nga kënaqësitë e mëdha të fitimtarit ishte ndonjëherë të poshtërojë të mundurin: vetë hidhërimi i viktimave bëhet një spektakël për gëzimin e xhelatëve.

Akoma më i rëndë ishte fakti që këto këngë të Sionit, që Babilonasit pretendonin të dëgjonin, ishin  psalmet e pelegrinazheve: këngë këto që shoqëruan kaq shumë herë marshimin e zjarrtë të një populli të tërë drejt Tempullit të Jeruzalemit. Do të ishte një sakrilegj i vërtetë nëse do të kishin  kënduar këto këngë para paganëve: "Po si mundim ti këndojmë këngët e Zotit në dhe të huaj?" (v.4). Sioni, Jeruzalemi, nuk është vetëm mëmëdheu: është para së gjithash Qyteti i Shenjtë, Qyteti i Zotit. Ai e zgjodhi atë.
Davidi sapo kishte pushtuar kështjellën nga Jebusejtë, me synimin që të vendosë atje  kryeqytetin e tij; zgjedhja ushtarake dhe politike, së pari; ishte në një lartësi, në  kodrinën e Sionit; dhe ai e mbajti Arkën atje për një festë të madhe. Atëherë Perëndia bëri që t'i thuhej Davidit, me anë të profetit Gad, të blinte fushën e Araunah Jebuseut, në një kodër tjetër, pak më në veri; dhe  atje më vonë, Solomoni do të kishte ndërtuar  tempullin.

*

*QYTETI I SHENJTË NUK MUND TË ZHDUKET*.


*Kur citohet Sioni ose Jeruzalemi, në një psalm, nuk është çështje saktësie gjeografike: autori i psalmit ka para shysh kuptimin e përgjithshëm, simbolik,  të  qytetit, pasi është vendi i Zotit, vendi që ai ka zgjedhur për të banuar mes popullit të tij, ai që "Qielli vetë e qiejt e qiejve ty nuk mund të të zënë!" siç  tha Solomoni (1 Mbr. 8,27). Për shkak se është qyteti i Zotit, Jeruzalemi nuk mund të harrohet; një ditë apo një tjetër, me siguri, do të ngrihet nga rrënojat e saj. Nuk duhet, nuk mund të harrohet Jeruzalemi, sepse dihet se vetë Zoti nuk mund ta harrojë atë: si mund ta harronte Zoti premtimin e dhënë Solomonit? "E Zoti tha: Ta kam vështruar lutjen e kërkesën tënde që më ke drejtuar. E kam shuguruar Shtëpinë që ke ndërtuar për banesë të përhershme të Emrit tim. Sytë e mi dhe zemra ime do të jenë aty përgjithmonë" ((1 Mbr. 9.,3).

Dhe, në kohëra të vështira, profetët e ringjallin këtë shpresë: " Tha Sioni: Zoti më la, më harroi Zoti!                                                                                                                                                                               E harron ‑ thua ‑ gruaja foshnjën e vet, që të mos ketë sdhimbje për bamin e barkut të vet? Po edhe nëse ndonjëra do të harronte, unë ty kurrë nuk të harroj!                                                               Shih, të kam shkruar në duart e mia, muret e tua gjithmonë para sysh i kam" (Is 49,14-16). 
Mund të shtohet këtu, për të kuptuar më mirë mendimin e Isaisë dhe besimin e tij, se këto mure,  (gjatë Mërgimit në Babiloni), nuk ekzistojnë më, ata janë rrafshuar me tokën. Dhe, saktësisht, profeti nuk heziton të pohojë: "Ata janë vazhdimisht në sytë e mi".

Sepse, për besimtarët, shpresa është më e fortë se gjithçka; fjala "përkujtim" del disa herë në psalm: "Ne ishim ulur dhe qanim, duke kujtuar Sionin ... Le të ngjitet gjuha ime  në qiellzën time, nëse humbas kujtesën tënde".Kjo kujtesë përmban keqardhje, natyrisht, por është gjithashtu dhe mbi të gjitha kujtesa e premtimeve të Zotit dhe është kjo kujtesë që e mbajti shpresën e tyre deri në ditën e kthimit. (Ashtu si dashuria e madhe, apo besimi i madh, jep forcë për të kapërcyer sprovat më të këqija).
Duhet të harrohet më me vendosmëri katastrofa për të parë të ardhmen: "Mos i kujtoni ngjarjet e shkuara, mos mendoni për çka ka kaluar, ja, po bëj një gjë të re: tani po lind! A spo e shihni?nJa, po hap udhën në shkretëtirë, e shtigje në vend të shkretë. Këtu jam, thotë Zoti, unë do të bëj diçka të re, e cila tashmë po lulëzon; nuk do ta njohësh?"(Is. 43,18-19).

*

*KTHIM BËN RIMË  ME KONVERTIM!*

*Lotët që derdhen në brigjet e lumenjve të Babilonisë janë gjithashtu ato të pendimit; mbi të gjitha, Zoti duhet të na shpëtojë nga vetja jonë. Sepse armiku më i keq i njeriut është vetë ai, i cili vazhdon të marrë drejtime false. Ky psalm,  e dimë shumë mirë, u këndua gjatë një kremte pendimi; sepse dihet mirë që fatkeqësitë e kaluara nuk janë rezultat i rastësisë: nëse banorët e Jeruzalemit kanë njohur të gjitha tmerret e luftës, të dëbimit, të Mërgimit, të punës së detyruar të imponuar nga fituesi, ata e dinë se 'shaku kanë qenë sjellja e tyre e çmendur, ndarjet e tyre të brendshme, pretendimet e tyre politike ... Mjaftoi që Zoti i lejoi të ndiqnin shpatet e tyre të këqija. Por tani duhet absolutisht që të  drejtohen atij dhe Zoti premton një të ardhme të re. Zoti do ta rikthejë popullin e tij, Zoti do ta falë popullin e tij.

Dhe fati i ardhshëm i Jeruzalemit është shumë më i bukur se e kaluara! Njihet profecia e gjallë të Barukut: Jeruzalem, hiqe rrobën e vuajtjes dhe fatkeqësisë dhe vish zbukurimin e bukur të lavdisë së Zotit përgjithmonë. Mbulohu me mantelin e drejtësisë, që vjen nga Perëndia, dhe vuri mbi kokën tënde kurorën e lavdisë së Zotit; sepse Perëndia do të tregojë shkëlqimin tuaj për të gjithë tokën që është nën qiell". Dhe Isaia thotë se aty do të mblidhen të gjitha kombet kur të përfundojë historia njerëzore.
" Zoti Hyji i Ushtrive do të bëjë përmbi këtë mal një gosti për të gjithë popujt: me mish të majmë e me verë të moçme, me mish të majmë plotë me palcë, me verë të kulluar, të qartë si loti.                                                                                                                                                                                       Në këtë mal ai do ta shqyejë velin që ua mbulonte fytyrën të gjithë popujve, mbuluesin që i mbulonte të gjithë popujt.                                                                                                                          Përgjithmonë do ta zhdukë vdekjen, Zoti Hyj nga çdo fytyrë do të fshijë lotin, nga çdo vend Ai do ta zhdukë turpin e popullit të vet, sepse Zoti kështu ka thënë.                                                                           Dhe do të thuhet po atë ditë: Ja, ky është Hyji ynë! Në të shpresuam, Ai na shpëtoi! Ky është Zoti, në Të shpresuam: le të gëzojmë, të galdojmë për shpëtimin që na e solli,                                                                            sepse dora e Zotit mbi këtë mal pushon! Ai i thyen, rrafsh i bën, i shtron përdhe"(Isaia 25,6-10).
*

----------


## ninoenina

*PËRGATITJA E LITURGJISË

E DIELA E 4  KRESH. VITI B.

MË 14-3-2021.


UNGJILLI: Gj. 3,14-21.*


*14 Dhe, sikurse Moisiu e lartësoi gjarprin në shkretëtirë,                                                                                               po ashtu duhet të lartësohet edhe Biri i njeriut,
15 që kushdo të besojë në të ta ketë jetën e pasosur.
16 Vërtet, Hyji aq fort e deshi botën sa që dha një të vetmin Birin e vet kështu që, secili që beson në të, të mos birret, por të ketë jetën e pasosur.
17 Në të vërtetë Hyji nuk e dërgoi Birin që ta dënojë botën, por që bota të shpëtojë nëpër të.
18 Kush beson në të, nuk dënohet, ndërsa, kush nuk beson, ai është dënuar që tani,                                                 pse nuk besoi në Emrin e Njëlindurit, Birit të Hyjit.
19 E gjykimi është ky: Drita erdhi në botë,                                                                                                                por njerëzit më tepër deshën errësirën se dritën,sepse veprat i kishin të këqija.
20 Vërtet, kushdo që bën të keqen, e urren dritën dhe nuk del në dritë                                                            që të mos i zbulohen veprat e tij,
21 kurse ai që e vë në zbatim të vërtetën, ai del në dritë                                                                                      që të dalë ballafaqe se veprat e tij u bënë siç thotë Hyji.

*
*LECTIO DIVINA  MEDITIMI  LUTJA.*

*
GJARPRI I BRONZTË.    *  


*Le të fillojmë me episodin e gjarprit prej bronzi; kjo ngjarje ndodhi në shkretëtirën e Sinait gjatë Eksodit në kohën e Moisiut. Hebrenjtë ishin të rrethuar nga gjarpërinj helmues; dhe pasi nuk kishin  një ndërgjegje shumë të pastër (sepse edhe një herë ata kishin  "qortuar", "pëshpëritur", siç thotë shpesh libri i Eksodit), ata janë të bindur se gjarpërinjtë janë një ndëshkim i Zotit të Moisiut; ata luten Moisiut të ndërmjetësojë për ta: "Populli erdhi te Moisiu duke i thënë: Ne kemi mëkatuar duke kritikuar Zotin dhe duke të kritikuar ty; ndërmjetëso tek Zoti për të mbajtur larg gjarpërinjtë! "
Në këto raste, zakonisht ekzistonte një zakon i ngritjes së një gjarpri prej bronzi në një shtizë. Ky gjarpër prej bronzi përfaqësonte zotin shërues. Kur një burrë u kafshua nga një gjarpër, njerëzit ishin të i bindur se mjaftonte të shikohej deri tek gjarpri për t'u shëruar.

Për habinë tonë, kur njerëzit shkuan të gjenin Moisiun për t'u ankuar për gjarpërinjtë, ai këshilloi të bënin si zakonisht: "Atëherë erdhën te Moisiu e i thanë: Bëmë mëkat kur folëm kundër Zotit e kundër teje; lutu ti që të na i largojë gjarpërinjtë! Moisiu u lut për popull,  e Zoti tha: Punoje gjarprin helmues e vëre në shtyllë si shenjë: kushdo që, pasi ta ketë ngrënë gjarpri, ta shikojë, do të shpëtojë.
Moisiu e punoi një gjarpër prej bronzit dhe e vuri për shenjë; këdo që hante gjarpri, si e shikonte atë, shërohej.    (Num 21,7-9).
Duke shikuar faktin në një mënyrë sypërfaqsore, mund të mendojmë se ata njërëz merrnin pjesë në një akt magjik, por në të vërtetë ishte krejt e kundërt: Moisiu e shndërroi atë që ishte deri tani një akt magjik në një akt besimi. Edhe një herë, ashtu siç bëri me shumë rite, Moisiu nuk i shfrenoi njerëzit, ai nuk shkoi në luftë kundër zakoneve të tyre; ai u tha atyre: "Vazhdoni të bëni si zakonisht, por mos bëni asnjë gabim kndër  Zotit tuaj. Ekziston në fakt vetëm një Zot, ai që ju çliroi nga Egjipti. Bëni vetë një gjarpër bronztë dhe shikojeni atë: (në gjuhën biblike, "të shikosh" do të thotë "të adhurosh"); por dinie mirë që Zoti që të shëron nuk është  gjarpri. Kur shikoni gjarprin, adhuroni Perëndinë e Besëlidhjes dhe askënd  tjetër, sidomos jo një objekt që ju ka dalë nga duart e tua ".
Jezusi e mori vetë këtë shembull: "Dhe, sikurse Moisiu e lartësoi gjarprin në shkretëtirë,                                                                                po ashtu duhet të lartësohet edhe Biri i njeriut, që kushdo të besojë në të ta ketë jetën e pasosur" (v 14-15)
     Ashtu si gjarpri prej bronzi u ngrit nga Moisiu në shkretëtirë, ashtu edhe Biri i njeriut duhet të ngrihet, në mënyrë që kushdo që beson, të marrë jetën e pasosur nga ai". Ashtu siç ishte e mjaftueshme që njerëzit në shkretëtirë të shikonin me besim te Zoti i Besëlidhjes për t'u shëruar fizikisht, tani mjafton që ne të shikojmë me besim te Krishti në kryq për shërimin tonë shpirtëror.
*


*DO TA SHOHIM ATË QË SHPORUAN*


*Gjoni do të thotë, në kohën e kryqëzimit të Krishtit: Do ta shohim Atë që shporuan" (Gj19,37). Do të "shohim", që do të thotë: "do të besojmë në Të, do të njohim në Të dashurinë e Zotit". Edhe një herë, Gjoni këmbëngul në besim: sepse ne mbetemi të lirë; kur përballemi me propozimin e Zotit për dashurinë, përgjigjja jonë mund të jetë ajo e pranimit (atë që Gjoni e quan besim) ose e refuzimit; siç thotë ai në prolog të Ungjillit të tij: "Drita e vërtetë që shndrit çdo njeri, erdhi në botë.Ishte në botë e bota u krijua prej Saj, e bota nuk e njohi. Erdhi ndër të vetët, e të tijtë nuk e pranuan. Atyre që e pranuan u dha zotësinë të bëhen bijtë e Hyjit: atyre që besojnë në Emrin e tij" (Gjn 1,9-12).
Në tekstin që jemi duke mësuar tani, vetë Jezusi e merr me forcë këtë temë: "Vërtet, Hyji aq fort e deshi botën sa që dha një të vetmin Birin e vet kështu që, secili që beson në të, të mos birret, por të ketë jetën e pasosur. Në të vërtetë Hyji nuk e dërgoi Birin që ta dënojë botën, por që bota të shpëtojë nëpër të" (Gj 3,16-17).
      Fjala "besoj" del pesë herë në këtë tekst.
Por në të njëjtën kohë që Jezusi bën një lidhje midis gjarprit prej bronzi të ngritur në shkretëtirë dhe ngritjes së vet mbi kryq: ai zbulon njëkohësisht distancën-dallimin shumë e madhe midis Besëlidhjen e Vjetër dhe Besëlidhjes së Re. Jezusi realizon, sigurisht, por gjithçka nëpërmjet  tij merr një dimension të ri. Së pari, në shkretëtirë, vetëm Populli i  Zgjedhur kishte çka të bëjë me këtë çështje, me këtë ngjarje; tani e tutje, tek Jezusi, është çdo njeri, është e gjithë bota, që janë  ftuar të besojnë për të jetuar. Dy herë ai përsërit: "Secili që beson në të,...do  të ketë jetën e pasosur".  Atëherë nuk është më çështja e një shërimi të jashtëm, tani është çështja e kthimit të njeriut në thellësinë e zemrës së tij; kur Gjoni, në kohën e kryqëzimit të Krishtit, shkruan: " Do ta shohim Atë që shporuan (Gjn 19,37), ai citon një fjali nga profeti Zakaria i cili thotë qartë në çfarë konsiston ky transformim i shpirtit të  njeriut, ky shpëtim që Jezusi na sjell: «Mbi shtëpinë e Davidit e mbi banorët e Jerusalemit do ta ndikoj shpirtin e hirit e të lutjes, e ata do ti drejtojnë sytë kah unë. Do ta vajtojnë atë që e shporuan siç vajtohet djali i dëshirit, do të gjëmojnë mbi të siç bëhet gjëma mbi djalin e parëlindur"(Za 12,10). Shpirti i hirit e të lutjes është plotësisht i kundërt e kritikave (ose murmuritjeve) të shkretëtirës, është shpirti i njeriut të bindur    në thellësinë më e madhe të zemrës së tij, që Zoti ka dashuri tepër të madhe për të:  " Dashuria më e madhe që ndokush mund të tregojë është: të japë jetën e vet për miqtë e vet" (Gj.15,13).

Padyshim, për brezin e parë të krishterë, kryqi nuk konsiderohej si një instrument i torturës, por si prova më e bukur e dashurisë së Zotit. Siç thotë Pali, Ne predikojmë Krishtin e kryqëzuar ‑ për hebrenj skandal e për paganë marri, kurse për të grishurit ‑ si për hebrenj si për grekë ‑ Krishtin ‑ fuqinë e Hyjit dhe dijen e Hyjit.  Sepse, çka në Hyjin duket marri, është më e dijshme se njerëzit e çka në Hyjin duket dobësi, është më e fuqishme se njerëzit"(1 Kor 1,23-25).
Ka dy mënyra për të parë kryqin e Krishtit: është në të vërtetë prova e urrejtjes dhe mizorisë së njeriut për Mesinë, por është shumë më tepër shenjë e dashurisë  dhe të faljes së Krishtit; ai pranon ta durojë atë për të na treguar se deri ku shkon dashuria e Zotit për njerëzimin. Kryqi është vendi i shfaqjes së dashurisë së Zotit: "Kush më ka parë mua ka parë Atin" (Gjn 14,9).
Mbi Krishtin në kryq, ne lexojmë dashurinë e Zotit, cilado qoftë urrejtja e njerëzve. Dhe kjo dashuri është ngjitëse: duke e shikuar atë, ne fillojmë ta pasqyrojmë atë.
*

----------


## ninoenina

*PËRGATITJA E LITURGJISË

E DIELA 5 KRESH   VITI B

MË 21-3-2021


PSALMI 51, 3-4.12-13.14-15*

*3 Ki mëshirë për mua, o Hyj, sipas mëshirës sate,
pashë mirësinë tënde shlyeje mëkatin tim!
4 Më laj krejtësisht prej mëkatit tim
e më pastro prej fajit tim!

12 Krijoje në mua, o Hyj, zemrën e pastër,
përtërij në mua një shpirt të qëndrueshëm!
13 Mos më flak larg fytyrës sate,
mos e hiq prej meje shpirtin tënd të shenjtë.

14 Ma kthe gëzimin e shpëtimit tënd,
dhe më forco me shpirt të gatshëm.
15 E unë do t’ua mësoj mëkatarëve udhën e shëlbimit
e fajtorët do të kthehen tek ti.

*


*LECTIO DIVINA-MEDITIMI-LUTJA



KUR IZRAELI MEDITON MBI HISTORINË E VET.
*


*Fjalia e fundit e Jeremias, në leximin e parë të kësaj të diele, ishte: "Unë do t'i fal fajet e tyre, nuk do t'i mbaj me mend mëkatet e tyre"; atyre  premtimeve që populli i Izraelit i ka dëgjuar, u jep përgjigjjen  ky Psalmi madhështor 51, nga i cili sot fatkeqësisht lexojmë vetëm disa vargje; por ato tashmë janë shumë të pasura. Ai që flet këtu, i cili thotë: "Ki mëshirë për mua, o Hyj, sipas mëshirës sate, pashë mirësinë tënde shlyeje mëkatin tim! Më laj krejtësisht prej mëkatit tim e më pastro prej fajit tim! Sepse e pranoj paudhësinë time: mëkatin tim përherë e kam para sysh. Ty, vetëm ty të kam rënë në faj dhe kam bërë ç’është keq para teje" është populli hebre në Tempullin në Jeruzalem pas Mërgimit në Babiloni. 
Ky psalm u krijua për t'u kënduar në festat e pendimit. Për shkak se është shkruar në vetën e parë njëjës, dikush mund të mendojë se ai që lutet, është një individ, një mëkatar që kërkon faljen për mëkatët e veta. Por kjo "Unë" është kolektive. Në fakt është  populli i Izraelit që flet dhe lutet; ky popull që përjetoi tmerrin e disfatës, shkatërrimin e Tempullit të Jeruzalemit dhe që, në Mërgim, kishte shumë kohë për të medituar mbi historinë e vet dhe mbi Besëlidhjen e propozuar vazhdimisht nga Zoti dhe pabesitë e përsëritura të njerëzve. Ai mund të tregojë nga përvoja "mëshirën e madhe" të Zotit.

"Dashuria jote, mëshira jote", "Zoti im": këtu kemi një jehonë të të gjitha formulave të zakonshme të Besëlidhjes së bërë në Sinain: atje vetë Zoti i zbuloi Moisiut si: " Zoti, Hyji i mëshirshëm e i butë, i durueshëm e shumë i mëshirshëm dhe i vërtetë, që qëndron besnik me mijëra brezni, që e duron fajin, kundërshtimin dhe mëkatin  ... ”(Da 34,6). 
 Është gjithashtu vendi ku Zoti është zotuar të shoqërojë popullin e tij gjatë gjithë historisë së tij: " Do të jetoj ndër ju dhe do të jem Hyji juaj e ju do të jeni populli im.  Jam unë Zoti, Hyji juaj, që ju nxora prej dheut të Egjiptit që të mos jeni më skllevërit e tyre. Unë e theva zgjedhën tuaj që të ecni kryelartë” (Lev 26,12-14). Dhe meqenëse Zoti është besnik, ne mund të jemi të sigurt se ai vetë mund ta falë pa u lodhur popullin e tij; shumica e fjalëve të profetëve e përsërisin këtë siguri. Për shembull Isaia:
"Le ta lërë i patenzoni udhën e vet, njeriu i keq synimet e veta,                                                   le të kthehet te Zoti e ai do të ketë mëshirë për të,                                                                            tek Hyji ynë që është bujar në falje" (Is 55,7). 
Ose përsëri, në një tekst ku është vetë Zoti që flet: "I kam humbur porsi renë fajet e tua, porsi mjegullën mëkatet e tua, kthehu tek unë, sepse të kam shpërblyer"(Is 44,22).
Dhe nuk duhet të harrohet kjo fjali tjetër që Zoti i dha Isaisë: «Për mua s’bleve kallam të erëndshëm,  nuk më dehe me dhjamë flish të tua.Përkundrazi, më mërzite me mëkatet e tua, më lodhe me keqbërësitë e tua. Unë, unë vetë i shlyej fajet e tua, për nder tim s’i kujtoj mëkatet e tua.    Me fajet e tua, je ti që më ke ulur në skllavëri; me perversitetet e tua, ishe ti që më lodhe; Sidoqoftë, unë jam i tillë që fshij, për hir të vetes, revoltat e tua, në mënyrë që të mos mbaj mend gabimet e tua "(Is 43,24-25).*



*MËKATI MË I MADH.*


*Kur profetët flasin për mëkatin e Izraelit, nuk duhet të gabohet:  para së gjithash flasin për mëkatin e idhujtarisë që është burimi i të gjithë të tjerëve; është mëkati që  profetët e quajnë "kurorëshkeljen e Izraelit"; Kjo do të thotë se sa herë që shikojmë te dikush tjetër përveç Zotit dhe Fjalës së tij në kërkim të burimit të lumturisë sonë, në e bëjmë këtë mëkatë; të Dielën e kaluar folëm për fjalët e Jeremisë: "Sepse dy të këqija bëri populli im: më la mua, burimin e ujit të gjallë, që të hapë për vete puse, puse të shpuara që s’mund ta mbajnë dot ujët!" (Jr 2,13) 
Dhe tani numd të kuptohet se çfarë do të thotë fjala "pastro" në këtë psalm: " Më laj krejtësisht prej mëkatit tim e më pastro prej fajit tim! ; spontanisht, ne e imagjinojmë pastërtinë si një lloj bardhësie; por e gjithë pedagogjia biblike do të na bëjë të zbulojmë se bëhet fjalë për diçka shumë më të thellë: ka të bëjë me kthimin në burimin e ujit të gjallë, për t'u zhytur në të, për t'u ripërtërirë krejtësisht.
Ezekieli, për shembull, tha: “Atëherë do të zbraz mbi ju një ujë të pastër dhe do të pastroheni nga të gjitha ndyrësitë tuaja. Do t’ju pastroj nga të gjithë idhujt tuaj!  Unë do t’ju jap një zemër të re, një shpirt të ri do ta fus në ju, do ta nxjerr nga mishi juaj zemrën e gurtë e do t’ju jap një zemër mishi" (Ez. 36,25-26). 
Këtu mund të shohim qartë se fjala "papastërti" do të thotë "idhuj": një idhull është gjithçka që na pushton shumë mendjen ose zemrën deri në atë pikë sa të na largojë nga burimi i vetëm i lumturisë, që është jeta në Besëlidhjen me Zotin dhe të tjerët.
Ne duhet të mësojmë të besojmë se Zoti i dënon gabimet tona vetëm sepse  na bëjnë të palumtur dhe të na largojnë prej të tjerëve; siç thotë Jeremia "A thua më poshtërojnë mua ‑ është fjala e Zotit ‑ e jo vetveten për turpin e vet?" (Jer 7,19).
Por në mënyrë që të mos i shkaktojmë më fatkeqësite tona, Zoti duhet të na transformojë, ai vetë duhet të ripërtërijë përsëri  Besëlidhjen, së cilës kemi kaq shumë vështirësi për të qenë besnikë. Dhe kjo është ajo që ne i kërkojmë Zotit në këtë psalm: ne i kërkojmë atij që të veprojë vetë: "Fshi mëkatin tim" ... "Më laje" ... "Më pastro" ... "Krijo në mua një zemër të pastër". .. "Rinovoje dhe forcoje shpirtin tim" ... "Më jep gëzimin e të qenit të shpëtuar" ... Besimtari pranon se vetëm puna e Zotit mund të arrijë këtë ripërtëritje të zemrës njerëzore.                                             


Këtu dëgjohet një jehon e shpaljes madhështore të Jeremisë në leximin tonë të parë: " Ja, po vijnë ditët ‑ është fjala e Zotit ‑ kur do të lidh me shtëpinë e Izraelit e me shtëpinë e Judës një Besëlidhje të re. Jo si Besëlidhja që e pata bërë me etërit e tyre, atë ditë kur i mora për dore, për t’i nxjerrë nga toka e Egjiptit. Këtë Besëlidhje qenë ata që e thyen. Atëherë unë u dëftova se jam zotëria i tyre ‑ është fjala e Zotit. Por ja Besëlidhja që unë do ta lidh pas këtyre ditëve me shtëpinë e Izraelit ‑ është fjala e Zotit ‑ : Në shpirtin e tyre do ta fus Ligjin tim, do ta shkruaj në zemrën e tyre. Atëherë do të jem Hyji i tyre e ata do të jenë populli im".  (Jr 31,31 ... 33); dhe në jehonë, Ezekiel:" Atëherë do të zbraz mbi ju një ujë të pastër dhe do të pastroheni nga të gjitha ndyrësitë tuaja. Do t’ju pastroj nga të gjithë idhujt tuaj! Unë do t’ju jap një zemër të re, një shpirt të ri do ta fus në ju, do ta nxjerr nga mishi juaj zemrën e gurtë e do t’ju jap një zemër mishi.  Shpirtin tim do ta fus në ju e do të bëj që të ecni urdhërimeve të mia e t’i zbatoni e t’i vini në veprim gjyqet e mia" (Ez 36,25-27; Ez 11,19-20). Dhe pastaj, siç thotë Jeremia, në të njëjtin premtim të Besëlidhjes së Re, "Të gjithë, nga më i vogli te më i madhi, do ta njohin Zotin ashtu siç është", domethënë Perëndia i dashurisë dhe i mëshirës. Dhe ata do të mbushen me gëzim dhe mirënjohje. Kjo është ajo që thotë vargu i fundit: "Mëkatarëve do t'u mësoj rrugët tuaja, të humburit do të kthehen tek ju": zbulimi i fytyrës së vërtetë të Zotit bën në mënyrë të pashmangshme që të jeni  misionarë!
*

----------


## ninoenina

*PËRGATITJA E LITURGJISË

E DIElA E 5 KRESH  -  VITI B

MË 21-3-2021.


LEXIMII I PARË: Jr 31,31-34.
*


*31 Ja, po vijnë ditët ‑ është fjala e Zotit ‑ 
kur do të lidh me shtëpinë e Izraelit e me shtëpinë e Judës një Besëlidhje të re. 
 Jo si Besëlidhja që e pata bërë me etërit e tyre,
 atë ditë kur i mora për dore, për ti nxjerrë nga toka e Egjiptit. 
Këtë Besëlidhje qenë ata që e thyen. 
Atëherë unë u dëftova se jam zotëria i tyre 
‑ është fjala e Zotit. 
 Por ja Besëlidhja që unë do ta lidh pas këtyre ditëve 
me shtëpinë e Izraelit ‑ është fjala e Zotit ‑ : 
Në shpirtin e tyre do ta fus Ligjin tim, 
do ta shkruaj në zemrën e tyre. 
Atëherë do të jem Hyji i tyre e ata do të jenë populli im.
 Dhe atëherë sdo të kenë nevojë ta mësojë njëri‑tjetrin e vëllai vëllanë:
 Njihe Zotin!, sepse të gjithë do të më njohin,
 prej më të voglit e deri në më të madhin ‑ thotë Zoti ‑ 
sepse do ta fal fajësinë e tyre e sdo ta kujtoj më mëkatin e tyre.
*


*LECTIO DIVINA-MEDITIMI-LUTJA*


*Një BESËLIDHJE E RE.*


*"Ja! Po vijnë ditët ...": e gjithë Bibla është tendosur drejt së ardhmës, me këtë siguri të palëkundshme, se ditët e premtuara nga Zoti do të vijnë. Karakteristikë e profetëve është që ata dinë se si të shohjn, më parë se kushdo tjetër, lulëzimin e sythave. "Ja, po vijnë ditët ‑ është fjala e Zotit ‑ kur do të lidh me shtëpinë e Izraelit e me shtëpinë e Judës një Besëlidhje të re". Ne e gjejmë fjalën Besëlidhje në çdo hap në Bibël; kjo është veçori e madhe e besimit hebre dhe më pas të besimit të krishterë! Bindja që Zoti ka zgjedhur t'u zbulohet njerëzve më parë nëpërmjet një populli që ka thirrjen për të qenë dëshmitari i tij midis kombeve. Këtij populli ai ia ofroi  Besëlidhjen e tij.
Gjatë shekujve, vëllezërit tanë hebrenj kanë medituar për këtë zgjedhje të jashtëzakonshme për të cilën Zoti e ka marrë iniciativën, ai që është Zoti i Plotfuqishëm; kjo zgjedhje është me të vërtetë  një dhuratë e jashtëzakonshme, një"propozim" që vjen nga Zoti; sepse gjithmonë Zoti është ai që merr iniciativën: "Ja, po vijnë ditët ‑ është fjala e Zotit ‑ kur do të lidh me shtëpinë e Izraelit e me shtëpinë e Judës një Besëlidhje të re".  
Mjerisht, Jeremia është i detyruar të pranojë dështimin: gjatë gjithë shekujve të historisë së shëlbimit,  Besëlidhja është rinovuar vazhdimisht nga ana e Zotit dhe shumë shpesh u jetua keq nga ana e Popullit të Zgjedhur. Por nëse njeriu është i pabesë, Zoti nuk lodhet: "Unë do të bëj me Shtëpinë e Izraelit dhe me Shtëpinë e Judës një Besëlidhje të Re".
Kjo shprehje "Besëlidhja e Re" nuk do të thotë që Zoti do të kishte ndryshuar mendje; sikur të kishte pasur një Aleancë të parë, e pastaj një tjetër të dytë ... Nuk do të ketë një Aleancë tjetër, por një fazë e re e së njëjtës Aleance. Besëlidhja e re nuk do të jetë
"si Besëlidhja që e pata bërë me etërit e tyre, atë ditë kur i mora për dore, për ti nxjerrë nga toka e Egjiptit. Këtë Besëlidhje që ata e thyen":  besnikëria ndaj   Aleancës, ishte një gjë shumë e thjeshtë, rruga ishte e shënuar e gjitha, mjaftonte të respektohej Ligji. Por, në çdo epokë, profetëve u është dashur të hapin sytë e Popullit  të Zgjedhur për shkeljet e tyre të Ligjit; sepse vetëm atëherë Besëlidhja e Re do të jetë e patëmetë dhe nga ana e njeriut.
Do të lidh me shtëpinë e Izraelit dhe me Shtëpinë e Judës": është një paraljmërim i ribashkimit të popullit në një mbretëri të vetme. Kur Populli i Zjedhur u nda në dysh, pas vdekjes së mbretit Solomon, u formua  mbretëria e Judës në jug dhe mbretëria e Izraelit në veri. Kështu shprehja; "do të lidh me shtëpinë e Izraelit e me shtëpinë e Judës një Besëlidhje të re" do të thotë se premtimi i Zotit është i vlefshëm për të gjithë popullin, pavarësisht peripecive të historisë.
Këtë Besëlidhje qenë ata që e thyen. Atëherë unë u dëftova se jam zotëria i tyre. Mund të thuhet në çfarë mënyrë se Zoti e ka vënë në sprovë veten e tij në lirimin e popullit të tij nga skllavëria në Egjipt; dhe Besëlidhja midis Zotit dhe Izraelit bazohet në këtë përvojë: "Kur Zoti i propozon Besëlidhjen e tij Moisiut, Ai ia dërgon atë Popullit për të thënë: "Thuaj kështu shtëpisë së Jakobit e kumtoj izraelitët: Ju vetë patë se çfarë u bëra egjiptianëve, se si juve ju kam bartur mbi krahët e shqiponjave e ju kam sjellë deri tek unë. Prandaj, nëse do të ma dëgjoni fjalën e do ta mbani Besëlidhjen time,mju do të jeni ndër të gjithë popujt prona ime,‑ imja është mbarë toka‑.Ju do të jeni për mua një mbretëri priftërinjsh, e një popull i shenjtë. Këto janë fjalët që do tua thuash bijve të Izraelit (Dal.29,4-6).
Dhe atëherë populli bëri një premtim solemn: " Mbarë populli u përgjigj njëzëri: Do të bëjmë gjithçka tha Zoti. (Dal. 29,8).   Prandaj, çdo shkelje e ligjit është shkelje e Besëlidhjes.

Por ja Besëlidhja që unë do ta lidh pas këtyre ditëve me shtëpinë e Izraelit ‑ është fjala e Zotit!  "Ato ditë" janë ditët e pabesisë së njerëzve: me fjalë të tjera, fillon një etapë e re; "Aleanca e Re" nuk do të thotë "Aleanca tjetër, ndryshe", por "Aleanca e jetuar  ndryshe". 
Dhe Zoti vazhdon: " Në shpirtin e tyre do ta fus Ligjin tim, do ta shkruaj në zemrën e tyre".  Në Sinain, Perëndia e kishte shkruar Ligjin e tij mbi pllaka prej guri; tani e tutje ky Ligj do të shkruhet në zemrën e njeriut: për sa kohë që Ligji është i shkruar vetëm në pllaka prej guri ose në libra, ai mund të mbetet një letër e vdekur; të gjitha premtimet më të sinqerta të kthimit në besim (dhe ka pasur shumë në historinë e Izraelit si në secilën nga jetët tona!) janë ndjekur gjithmonë nga pengesa.
Që Ligji i Zotit të bëhet i fortë, i brendshëm për njeriun, si natyra e dytë, është vetë zemra e njeriut që duhet të ndryshohet*!   



*ATA DO TË MË NJOHIN MUA.*

*"Unë do të jem Zoti i tyre dhe ata do të jenë populli im": kjo përkatësi reciproke ishte programi, mund të thuhet, motoja e Besëlidhjes. Një përkatësi e vërtetë e cila shprehet me foljen "Njoh". Në Biblën, fjala "të njohësh" nuk është e rendit të inteligjencës; është fjala që shpreh një marrëdhënie intime: thuhet se burri"e njeh gruan e tij", dhe gruaja "e njeh" burrin e saj. Dhe Besëlidhja e Vjetër nuk heziton të përdorë fjalët e gjuhës së intimitetit dhe dashurisë për të kualifikuar marrëdhënien midis Zotit dhe popullit të tij. "  Sepse të gjithë do të më njohin, prej më të voglit e deri në më të madhin ...". Dhe sepse të gjithë do ta njohin Zotin ashtu siç është Ai, domethënë Zoti i dashurisë, ata do të praktikojnë me dëshirë Ligjin e dhënë nga Zoti për lumturinë e tyre.
Kjo shprehje "Besëlidhja e Re" gjendet vetëm një herë në Besëlidhjen e Vjetër, këtu në Jeremiah; por profetë të tjerë e përkujtojnë dhe e përsërisin të njëjtën shpresë. Ezekieli për shembull, tha: " Unë do tju jap një zemër të re, një shpirt të ri do ta fus në ju, do ta nxjerr nga mishi juaj zemrën e gurtë e do tju jap një zemër mishi. Shpirtin tim do ta fus në ju e do të bëj që të ecni urdhërimeve të mia e ti zbatoni e ti vini në veprim gjyqet e mia.   (Ez. 36,26-27).
"Ja, do të vijnë ditët..." tha Jeremia; me Jezusin ato ditë kanë ardhur.  Kur e themeloi Eukaristinë, Jezusi aludoi shprehimisht në profecinë e Jeremisë: «E mori gjithashtu edhe kelkun, pasi u krye darka, e tha: Ky kelk është Besëlidhja e Re në gjakun tim që derdhet për ju (Lk 22,20). Me këtë ai do të thotë që duke na dhënë veten, ai vjen për të shndërruar përfundimisht zemrat tona prej guri në zemra prej mishi.
*

----------


## ninoenina

*PËRGATITJA E LITURGJISË

E DIELA E 5 KRESH   VITI B

MË 21 -3  2021


LEXIMI I UNGJILLIT: Gj. 12,20-33.*

*20 Ndër ata që kishin ardhur në Festë për të adhuruar, ishin edhe disa grekë.              21 Ata iu afruan Filipit, që ishte prej Betsaidës së Galilesë, dhe iu lutën: Zotëri, dëshirojmë ta shohim Jezusin.                                                                                                           22 Filipi shkoi dhe i tha Andreut; Andreu e Filipi shkuan e i treguan Jezusit.                        23 Jezusi u përgjigj: Arriti ora të lavdërohet Biri i njeriut. 24 Përnjëmend, përnjëmend po ju them: nëse kokrra e grurit e mbjellë në dhe nuk vdes, mbetet e vetme; po nëse vdes jep shumë fryt!25 Kush e do jetën e vet, do ta humbë. Ai që e urren jetën e vet në këtë botë, ai do ta ruajë për jetën e pasosur.             26 Kush do të më shërbejë, le të vijë pas meje. Ku jam unë, atje do të jetë edhe shërbëtori im. Atë që do të më shërbejë, do ta nderojë Ati im. Biri i njeriut duhet të ngritet lart. 27 Tani shpirtin e kam të tronditur e çtë them? O Atë, më shpëto nga kjo orë? Porse, pikërisht për këtë erdha në këtë orë! 28 O Atë, jepi lavdi Emrit tënd!                                                                                                                               Ndërkaq jehoi një zë prej qiellit: E lavdërova dhe prapë do ta lavdëroj!            29 Tashti, populli që ishte pranë dhe po dëgjonte, thoshte: Bubulloi! të tjerë thoshin: Engjëlli foli me të! 30 Jezusi iu përgjigj: Ky zë nuk jehoi për mua, por për ju! 31 Tani erdhi dita të gjykohet kjo botë, tani princi i kësaj bote do të hidhet jashtë! 32 E unë, kur të jem lartësuar nga toka, do ti tërheq tek unë të gjithë njerëzit                                                                                                                                           33 Foli kështu për të shënuar se me çvdekje do të vdiste.
*

*
LECTIO DIVINA  MEDITIMI  LUTJA.

ORA  E ZBULIMIT*


*Jemi në ditët e fundit para festës së Pashkës në Jeruzalem; ka arsye për të cilat me të drejtë autoritetet të jenë shqetësuar: disa ditë më parë  Jezusi bëri një hyrje triumfale në qytet, njerëzit bërtisnin "Hosana", ndërsa ai kalonte, vëçanërisht si bëhej në ceremonitë e mëdha për të brohoritur premtimin e Mesisë; është një gjë e sigurtë: turma beson se Ai është mesia dhe e  merr atë për Mesinë. Dhe Shën Gjoni thotë se Farisenjtë i thanë njëri-tjetrit: "Ju e shihni, nuk do të arrini asgjë: bota po e ndjek".
Dhe, si për të provuar që ata me të vërtetën e kanë kuptuar situatën, grekët (domethënë hebrenjtë nga diaspora) thjesht shfaqen në atë moment dhe u drejtohen dishepujve të tij: "Ne do të dëshironim ta shihnim Jezusin"; me të vërtetën nuk dëshironin  vetëm ta shihnin, por edhe ta takonin e të  bisedonin me të.  Ata "u ngjitën në Jeruzalem", siç thonë ata, dhe ata erdhën atje në  pelegrinazhë për të "adhuruar Zotin gjatë Pashkës"; në të njëjtën kohë ata dëshirojnë të bashëbisedojnë me Jezusin; ata nuk e dinë akoma, nuk kanë kuptuar akoma  fatin e mirë që i pret: është duke takuar Jezusin që ata do të përmbushin udhëtimin e tyre më të mirë duke pasur mundësinë të  adhurojnë  Zotin e pranishëm. Por ata nuk e dinë akoma: vetë Jezusi është ai që do t'i lidhë ata me Zotin: dishepujt e tij vijnë për t'i thënë Jezusit se grekët dëshirojnë ta shohin; dhe ai përgjigjet: "Erdhi ora që Biri i njeriut të përlëvdohet", d.m.th., të zbulohet si Zoti.
Fjala "lavdërim" del disa herë në këtë tekst; është një fjalë e vështirë për ne, sepse, në gjuhën tonë të  përditshme, fjala "lavdia" do të thotë diçka që nuk ka asnjë lidhje me Zotin. Për ne, fjalët "lavdia-ladërimi-lavdëroj na flasin për  famën, prestigjin, aureolën që rrethon një yll të njohur nga një mori e madhe njerëzish,  rëndësia e madhe që një njeri ka në shoqëri.... Në Bibël, lavdia e Zotit është Prania e tij. Një Prani që rrezaton si zjarri i Shkurrës që digjet, ku Zoti iu shfaq Vetë Moisiut (Da 3).
Dhe kështu fjala "lavdëro" thjesht do të thotë: "Zbulo praninë e Zotit". Kur Jezusi thotë "Atë, lavdëro emrin tënd", ne mund të përkthejmë: "Bëje të njohur vetveten, zbulo veten ashtu si je, zbulo veten si Atin shumë të dashur që ka bërë një Besëlidhje dashurie me njerëzimin". Sepse në fund të fundit në këtë konsiston shpëtimi, lumturia e njeriut dhe vetë Jezusi  na mësoi se është gjëja e parë që duhet të  kërkojmë në lutje: Shrehjet si "U shenjtëroftë emri yt, ardhtë mbretëria jote, u beftë vullnesa jote", kuptohen më mirë nëse përkthehen: bëj që njerëzit të të njohin ty si Zotin e dashurisë dhe që mbretëria jote e  dashurisë të vijë"... Jezusi u mishërua për këtë: pas disa ditë, kur Pilati ia bën atij një pyetje, ai do të thotë" Unë kam lindur dhe kam ardhur në botë për të dhënë dëshmi për të vërtetën "(Gjn 18,37).
*



*PRINCI I KËSAJ BOTE DO TË HIDHET JASHTË.*


*Për të shkuar deri në fund të kësaj zbulese, Jezusi pranoi t'i nënshtrohej Pasionit dhe kryqit: në kohën e afrimit të kësaj ore vendimtare, Ungjilli që po lexojmë sot na tregon qartë ndjenjat që përjetoi Jezusi: ankthin, besimin, sigurinë e fitores.

Ankthi:  Tani shpirtin e kam të tronditur e çtë them? O Atë, më shpëto nga kjo orë? Porse, pikërisht për këtë erdha në këtë orë! O Atë, jepi lavdi Emrit tënd! (Gj. 12,27-28).                                                                                                                                Këtu në Shën Gjonin kemi jehonën e Gjetsemanit: pranimi i njëjtë i vuajtjeve të Krishtit, dëshira e tij për t'i shpëtuar vdekjes: " O Atë,  nëse do, largoje këtë gotë prej meje! Veçse, le të bëhet, jo vullneti im, por vullneti yt! (Lk. 22,42). 
"Ankth, po, por edhe besim: "Jo! Prandaj arrita në këtë orë!". 
Dhe gjithashtu kjo siguri që: " Nëse kokrra e grurit vdes, ajo do të japë fryte", në kuptimin që nga vdekja e tij do të lindë një popull i ri. Nëse kokrra e grurit e mbjellë në dhe nuk vdes, mbetet e vetme; po nëse vdes jep shumë fryt!   Nëse kokrra e grurit që ka rënë në tokë nuk vdes, ajo mbetet e vetme; por nëse vdes, jep shumë fryt". Në orën ekstreme kur është i mërzitur, kur i afrohet Pasionit "me një britmë të fortë dhe me lot" (siç thotë letra drejtuar Hebrenjve), Jezusi mund të vazhdojë të thotë: "Vullneti yt u bë" me gjithë besim: ai e di se, nga kjo vdekje, Zoti do të sjellë jetë për të gjithë.                                                                                                                        
Ankthi, besimi dhe së fundmi, siguria e fitores: "Tani erdhi dita të gjykohet kjo botë, tani princi i kësaj bote do të hidhet jashtë! E unë, kur të jem lartësuar nga toka, do ti tërheq tek unë të gjithë njerëzit (Gj 12,31-32. Në këto dy fjali dukshëm të pangjashme, është e njëjta fitore për të cilën bëhet fjalë: ajo e së vërtetës, ajo e zbulesës së Zotit. Princi i kësaj bote, saktësisht, është ai që, nga Kopshti i Zanafillës, na mbush kokën me ide të rreme për Zotin. Përkundrazi, ndërsa sodisim kryqin e Krishtit, i cili na tregon se sa larg shkon dashuria e Zotit për njerëzimin, nuk mund të mos na tërheqë ai. Këtu është prova e dashurisë ndaj Zotit: Biri pranon të vdesë nga dora e njerëzve, Ati i përgjigjet lutjes së tij "Atë, fali ata ..." Tani e tutje, duke ngritur sytë në kryq, ne nuk lexojmë atje një instrument urrejtjeje dhe dhimbjeje, por instrumentin e triumfit të dashurisë. Ai kishte ardhur për të dhënë dëshmi për të vërtetën, ora ka ardhur, misioni është kryer.
Kur Jezusi u lut "Atë, lavdëro emrin tënd", Shën Gjoni na thotë se një zë erdhi nga qielli duke thënë: E lavdërova dhe prapë do ta lavdëroj".  "Unë kam lavdëruar emrin tim", domethënë, unë kam zbuluar veten ashtu siç jam. "Dhe prapë do ta lavdëroj", kjo do të thotë se tani ka ardhur ora kur, duke e shikuar të kryqësuarin, do të zbulosh se deri ku shkon dashuria e pamatshme e Trinisë. Dhe e gjithë kjo pedagogji e zbulesës ka vetëm një qëllim: që njerëzimi më në fund të dëgjojë Lajmin e Mirë të dashurisë së Zotit: "Ishtë për ju", tha Jezusi, "që ky zë u dëgjua".
*

----------


## ninoenina

*PËRGATITJA E LITURGJISË

E DIELA E LARIT  VITI B

MË 28-3-2021.


LEXIMI I 1: Is. 50,4-7.*

*4 Zoti Hyj ma dha një gjuhë të ditur
që të di ta përforcoj me fjalë të lodhurin.
Çdo mëngjes veshin ma zgjon
që të dëgjoj siç dëgjon nxënësi.
5 Zoti Hyj ma hapi veshin,
skundërshtova, nuk u zmbrapsa.
6 Shpinën ua solla atyre që më rrahnin,
mollëzat e mia atyre që ma shkulnin mjekrrën:
fytyrën time nuk e largova
nga të sharat e pështymat.
7 Zoti Hyj është ndihmëtari im,
këndej edhe sjam i tronditur,
prandaj fytyrën time e bëra të fortë si shkëmbi
pse e di se sdo të mbetem i turpëruar.
*


*LECTIO DIVINA  MEDITIMI  LUTJA.*

*
ISRAELI, SHËRBËTORI  I ZOTIT*

*Shumë herë kemi lexuar  këto tekste mahnitëse që janë pjesë e librit të Isaisë dhe që quhen "Këngët e Shërbëtorit"; ato janë me interes të veçantë për ne të krishterët për dy arsye: së pari, për shkak të mesazhit që vetë Isaia donte t'u jepte bashkëkohësve të tij; së dyti, sepse të krishterët e hershëm kanë parë Jezusin në figurën e shërbëtorit.
Unë filloj me mesazhin e profetit Isaia për bashkëkohësit e tij.
Një gjë është e sigurt: Isaia padyshim nuk po mendonte për Jezu Krishtin kur e shkroi këtë tekst, ndoshta në shekullin e gjashtë para Krishtit, gjatë Mërgimit në Babiloni. Për shkak se Populli i tij është në Mërgim, në kushte shumë të vështira dhe  mund të shkurajohet, Isaia i kujton atij se ai është akoma shërbëtori i Zotit. Dhe Zoti mbështetet tek ai, shërbëtori i tij (populli i tij) për të përfunduar planin e tij të shpëtimit të njerëzimit. Sepse populli  Izraelit është me të vërtetë ky Shërbëtor i Zotit i ushqyer çdo mëngjes nga Fjala, por gjithashtu i përndjekur pikërisht për shkak të besimit të tij dhe, pavarësisht nga gjithçka, sepse ai u reziston të gjitha sprovave.
Në këtë tekst, Isaia përshkruan mirë për ne marrëdhënien e jashtëzakonshme që bashkon Shërbëtorin (Izraelin) me Zotin e tij. Karakteristika e tij kryesore është dëgjimi i Fjalës së Zotit: "Veshi i hapur" siç thotë Isaia.
"Dëgjimi" i Fjalës, "lejimi i vetvetes që të udhëzohet" prej saj, kjo do të thotë të jetosh në mirëbesim. "Zoti,Hyji  im, më ka dhënë gjuhën e një njeriu që e lë veten të mësohet" ... "Fjala më zgjon çdo mëngjes" ... "Unë dëgjoj si ai që e lë veten të udhëzohet" ... " Zoti Perëndi më hapi veshin ".
Folja "dëgjoj" dhe fjalët që kanë të njejtën rrenjë, kanë  një kuptim shumë të veçantë në Bibël: kuptimi i tyre është të kesh besim. Ne jemi mësuar të kundërshtojmë këto dy qëndrime standarde midis të cilave jeta jonë lëkundet vazhdimisht: së pari besimi tek Zoti, braktisja e qetë në vullnetin e tij sepse ne e dimë nga përvoja se vullneti i tij është vetëm i mirë ... ose përndryshe mosbesimi, dyshimi për qëllimet e Zotit dhe revoltë përballë sprovave, revoltë e cila mund të na bëjë të besojmë se ai na ka braktisur ose më keq se ai mund të gjejë kënaqësi në vuajtjet tona.
Profetët njëri pas tjetrit po thonë: "Dëgjo, Izrael" ose "Sot do ta dëgjoni Fjalën e Zotit ...?" Dhe, në gojën e tyre, fjala  "Dëgjo" "gjithmonë do të thotë: "Ki besim në Zotin pa marrë parasysh çfarë do të ndodhë"; dhe Shën Pali do të thotë pse: sepse "Ne e dimë se Hyji në gjithçka bashkëpunon me ata që e duan, me ata që, me vendimin e tij, janë të thirrur" (Rom 8, 28). Nga çdo e keqe, nga të gjitha vështirësitë, nga të gjitha sprovat, ai nxjerr të mirën; gjithë urrejtjes  i kundërvihet një dashurie akoma më e fortë; në të gjitha përndjekjet, ai jep forcën e faljes; nga e gjithë vdekja ai sjell jetën, Ringjalljen.
Kjo është historia e besimit të ndërsjellë. Zoti ka  besim në  Shërbëtorin e vet, ai i beson atij një mision; në kthim Shërbëtori e pranon misionin me besim. Dhe është pikërisht ky besim që i jep atij forcën për të qëndruar i vendosur edhe në kundërshtimet që do të hasë në mënyrë të pashmangshme. Këtu misioni është ai i dëshmisë: "Që të mund ta mbështes atë që është rraskapitur", thotë Shërbëtori. Duke i besuar, i ngarkuar  këtij populli këtë mision, Zoti i jep forcën e nevojshme për ta kryer: Ai "jep" gjuhën e nevojshme: "Zoti, Hyji im, më ka dhënë gjuhën e një njeriu që e lë veten të udhëzohet" ... Dhe, më mirë, ai e ushqen atë besim me fjalën e vet, dhe ky besim është burimi i forcës dhe i guximit në shërbimin e të tjerëve: "Zoti Perëndi më hapi veshin", që do të thotë se mundësi dhe aftësi që kam për të  dëgjuar (në kuptimin biblik, besimi) në vetvete është dhuratë e Zotit . Gjithçka është një dhuratë: misioni dhe gjithashtu forca dhe  besimi që e bëjnë popullin e palëkundur në plotësimin e misionit të vet. Është pikërisht karakteristikë e besimtarit të njohë se gjithçka është  një dhuratë nga Zoti.
*


*JINI TË FORTË NË SPROVAT!*

*Dhe kushdo që është i bindur që ka  këtë dhuratë të përhershme të forcës së Zotit, mund të përballet me gjithçka: "Unë nuk u rebelova, nuk u tërhoqa larg ..." Besnikëria ndaj misionit të besuar, nënkupton në mënyrë të pashmangshme, përndjekjen: profetët e vërtetë, domethënë, ata që flasin me të vërtetë në emrin e Zotit vlerësohen rrallë gjatë jetës së tyre. Konkretisht, Isaia u tha bashkëkohësve të tij: Qëndroni të vendosur, Zoti nuk ju ka braktisur, përkundrazi, ju jeni në një mision për të. Prandaj mos u habitni kur keqtrajtoheni.
Pse? Sepse Shërbëtori që me të vërtetë "dëgjon" Fjalën e Zotit, domethënë, i cili e vë atë në praktikë, shpesh bëhet jashtëzakonisht shqetësues. Konvertimi i tij i thërret të tjerët në konvertim. Disa e dëgjojnë thirrjen... të tjerët e refuzojnë atë dhe, për arsyet e tyre të mira, e përndjekin Shërbëtorin. Dhe çdo mëngjes, Shërbëtori duhet të rigjallërojë veten me atë që e aftëson të përballet me gjithçka: "Ai më zgjon veshin çdo mëngjes ... Zoti Perëndi më ndihmon: kjo është arsyeja pse nuk prekem nga poshtërime dhe fyerje. .." Dhe këtu, Isaïa përdor një shprehje pak kurioze, por  e zakonshme në hebraisht: "Unë e bëra fytyrën time të fortë si gurin" : me të shprehet vullneti për të qenë i vendosur   dhe guximtar kur janë në lojë interesat e Zotit;  këtu Shërbëtori pohon: "Ju nuk do të më shihni me fytyrën time të mundur, asgjë nuk do të më shtypë, unë do të kryej dëtyrën pa marrë parasysh çfarë"; nuk është krenari ose vetëbesim: është besim i pastër: sepse ai e di mirë se nga i vjen forca: "Zoti Hyji më vjen në ndihmë; kjo është arsyeja pse nuk prekem nga poshtërimet".
Thuhej më parë në fillim që profeti Isaia foli për njerëzit e tij të përndjekur, të poshtëruar në Mërgimin  në Babiloni; por, natyrisht, kur dikush rilexon Pasionin e Krishtit, është e qartë: Krishti i përgjigjet pikërisht këtij portreti të shërbëtorit të Zotit. Ai e dëgjon Atin e vet, ka  besim të pandryshueshëm në të dhe në misionin që ia ka besuar për shpëtimin e njerëzimit dhe për këtë arsye është i sigurt për  fitoren, edhe në mes të përndjekjes, e gjithë kjo e karakterizoi Jezusin në momentin e saktë kur brohoritjet e turmës së të Dielës së  Larit nënshkruan dhe nxituan rrëzimin e tij, mundimet e tij, vdekjen e tij.
*

----------

